# Hair One- Cleansing Cream (Sally's Version of Wen)



## SelfStyled (Oct 2, 2008)

After reading some of the Wen thread I found out Sally's had their version of Wen Cleansing Cream- like any good PJ I promptly took myself to Sally's and bought it yesterday. I bought the Jojoba Oil one.  I used it last night and I have to say........I loved it. I used it to cleanse my hair, and also as a leave in.  This stuff instantly smoothed out my hair, and my airdried hair feels soooo soft- almost like it's not my hair.

I get the hype now.  I bought this as a preemptive strike *to not *buy Wen.  But the results were so good, now I can't stop thinking about the Wen and wondering how it compares to the Hair One.

Has anyone tried both products-What are you thoughts?

Also for those that have tried Hair One what did you think?

ETA: The ingredients are very similar between these two products BTW.


View Larger 

*Hair One Tea Tree Cleansing Conditioner*

*By: Fiske *





Size: 12 oz. 
Type: Dry Scalp - Tea Tree 

Hair One Tea Tree Cleansing Conditioner

Introducing Hair One ... a salon quality product that provides a new all natural approach to hair care and hair detox that leaves hair cleansed, conditioned and in optimum shape. Hair one Cleanser Conditioner has no damaging detergents and harsh chemical; it's made with an elixir of natural herms and oils that clean with astringent and antibacterial properties through a luxurious, penetrating cream without the stripping of detergents, hair is left with remarkable shine, moisture, manageability and polish. With continued use Hair One Cleanser Conditioner will stimulate the scalp, promoting better blood circulation, allowing for healthier hair growth and prevention of hair loss. Available in four formulations. Normal Hair: Designed for normal problem free hair. Color Treated: Prevents premature fading of color. Dry, Damaged: Undos damage from chemical treatments. Dry Scalp: Helps heal scalp damage while restoring suppleness and manageability. Type
Normal Hair -Cucumber Color Treated Hair - Jojoba Dry Damaged Hair - Olive Oil Dry Scalp - Tea Tree 


Sally Item #: SBS-737100 
In Stores Only 

Regular Price: $10.99 With Beauty Club Card: $9.99


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I have this on my Sally's to buy list b/c I really wanted to try WEN but my budget will not allow it at the moment.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have not seen this product in my sallys. i dont know why!...is this new?


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 2, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> I have not seen this product in my sallys. i dont know why!...is this new?


 
The cashier at the Sally's store said they just got this 2 weeks ago.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 2, 2008)

A trip to Sally's is in my future


----------



## A856 (Oct 2, 2008)

how much is this stuff???


----------



## Eisani (Oct 2, 2008)

^^$9.99 w/card, $10.99 w/o.  I bought it earlier this week but have yet to try it. I'll be adding my $1 opinion in a couple days.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Subscribing to thread to hear more.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 2, 2008)

It sounds good.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

I just contacted my local Sally's and man....people surely do buy stuff fast!

She said that they just got them in about 2 weeks ago and they can't keep them on the shelves.  She only had a few left and I asked her to put away 2 for me and I will pick them up later!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 2, 2008)

anyone have the ingredients?


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> anyone have the ingredients?



This is all the site has listed:

Sulfate Free 
A all natural approach to hair care 
No damaging detergents or harsh chemicals 
Formulated with an elixir of natural herbs & oils 
Cleans with an astringent and antibacterial properties


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow. I didn't know there was a knockoff of Wen. This makes me wanna go into my local Sally's and try it.  *Hoping there's some on the shelves.*


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thank you so much, OP.  I've been itching to try WEN, but I haven't yet.  I think I'll start with this first.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just contacted my local Sally's and man....people surely do buy stuff fast!
> 
> She said that they just got them in about 2 weeks ago and they can't keep them on the shelves. She only had a few left and I asked her to put away 2 for me and I will pick them up later!


 
N&W, can you ask them when they will be adding them to their online store for me please?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 2, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Thank you so much, OP.  I've been itching to try WEN, but I haven't yet.  I think I'll start with this first.*




Gurl, your natural hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

I called my local Sally's (3 of them)...they all said they didn't have it.  On the last call, I got a little more aggressive and asked if she could look it up with the item number. After she did she saw that they did have it.

It was just shipped to stores last week so if you call a store and they say they don't have it, they probably do. It's a new product and they aren't familiar with it yet.

Although I love WEN, I would love to have an inexpensive, easily accessible alternative.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 2, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Thank you so much, OP. I've been itching to try WEN, but I haven't yet. I think I'll start with this first.*


 

You are more than welcome!  That is what I love about this site- people sharing their good finds.

The ingredients aren't online unfortunately- I would type them in but my bottle is at home and I am not.......


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmmmm


I think I'll try this and the black cocoa butter shampoo.....


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 2, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Gurl, your natural hair is gorgeous!!!!


 
*Thank you. *


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm going by Sally's today to see if they have this.  I hope they do but I have this feeling that my rinky dink store won't.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 2, 2008)

I almost want to drive to sallys just to read the ingredients.  Am I turning into a pj?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 2, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm going by Sally's today to see if they have this.  I hope they do but I have this feeling that my rinky dink store won't.



I just did a Sally run and they didn't have it in my area. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 2, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> anyone have the ingredients?


 
The one w/Olive Oil:

water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> The one w/Olive Oil:
> 
> water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance


 
Thanks for posting the ingredients.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried all 4? I'm guessing the Olive Oil would the moisturizing one stating it's for dry damaged hair? 

I just called Sally's and they said they just got them in...I'm going to try to go today before they're sold out.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> The one w/Olive Oil:
> 
> water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance




Hydrolyzed wheat protein - This is not a heavy protein is it?


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Oct 2, 2008)

on the phone with them now.


----------



## kandake (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmm...

I think I might check this out on my lunch break.  The thing is since I haven't tried WEN I wouldn't know how it compares.

WEN users, I'm very interested in reading your reviews of this product.  So let us know what you think after you purchase it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Thank you. *


 
Ooooh you did the big chop! I agree with sunshine, it is simply .


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 2, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone tried all 4? I'm guessing the Olive Oil would the moisturizing one stating it's for dry damaged hair?
> 
> *I just called Sally's and they said they just got them in*...I'm going to try to go today before they're sold out.


 What area do you live in?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 2, 2008)

You gonna make me run out to Sally's I've been so good lately


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 2, 2008)

How can you tell if its better then WEN if you hadn't tried it yet. I am confused forgive me if I over looked anything, I am not trying to offend. but I use WEN and I absolutely love it.  I love everything about it but truthfully the other stuff it comes with I don't use or like. I just like the conditoner. I like the way my  hair response the silkieness of it the way it lays I dont' even need gel to hold my hair down anymore.  I would love to try Sallys' but I need to hear some kind of feedback from someone that has compared the two.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 2, 2008)

Keeping an eye on this thread. I may have to stop by sally's while I'm out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

Isn't Propene Glycol not good for the hair/skin?

Correct me if I'm wrong...please.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



			[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Propylene Glycol[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A cosmetic form of mineral oil found in automatic brake and hydraulic fluid and industrial antifreeze. In the skin and hair, propylene glycol works as a humescent, which causes retention of moisture content of skin or cosmetic products by preventing the escape of moisture or water. The Material Safety Data Sheet warns users to avoid skin contact with propylene glycol as this strong skin irritant can cause liver abnormalities and kidney damage.[/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

*[/FONT]


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Hydrolyzed wheat protein - This is not a heavy protein is it?


 
Au contrare my dear. This is a very mild protein.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 2, 2008)

Which one had this?  All of them?


Nice & Wavy said:


> Isn't Propene Glycol not good for the hair/skin?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...please.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 2, 2008)

Wouldn't the amodimethicone cause buildup?


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Ooooh you did the big chop! I agree with sunshine, it is simply .


 
*Thank you too, Aggie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*I'm very excited about trying this product, but I'm also interested in hearing some feedback from WEN users to see how they compare.  *

*I'm still going to get this no matter what though ... because ... errrrr ... ummmm ... that's just how I roll. *

*PJ's UNITE!!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Which one had this? All of them?


 
I'm not sure which one had it...I'm going to see if I can find out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Wouldn't the amodimethicone cause buildup?


 
That shouldn't be a problem anyway if you clarify on a regular


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

here's a link to what propylene glycol is and what other products has it in them, you'll be shocked...http://antiagingchoices.com/harmful_ingredients/propylene_glycol.htm. Shoots, seems like I've been using this all my life, even from when I was a baby.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Thank you too, Aggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A856 (Oct 2, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> I think I'll try this and the black cocoa butter shampoo.....


 
what's this????


I guess i'll be making a trip to sallys this afternoon....


----------



## TwoKaylas (Oct 2, 2008)

Dang y'all! This is NOT helping my PJism! I was already planning a Sally's trip, guess I'll be adding this product to my list...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> here's a link to what propylene glycol is and what other products has it in them, you'll be shocked...http://antiagingchoices.com/harmful_ingredients/propylene_glycol.htm. Shoots, seems like I've been using this all my life, even from when I was a baby.


 
Geez, Aggie....I didn't like this part:
*A published clinical review showed propylene glycol causes a significant number of reactions and was a primary irritant to the skin even in low levels of concentrations.*

*The American Academy of Dermatologists, Inc; Jan. 1991*

​​I'm getting irritated now....​​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> here's a link to what propylene glycol is and what other products has it in them, you'll be shocked...http://antiagingchoices.com/harmful_ingredients/propylene_glycol.htm. Shoots, seems like I've been using this all my life, even from when I was a baby.


 
This company have their own hair products too!

Looks good....


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> here's a link to what propylene glycol is and what other products has it in them, you'll be shocked...http://antiagingchoices.com/harmful_ingredients/propylene_glycol.htm. Shoots, seems like I've been using this all my life, even from when I was a baby.


 

It it in pertty much everything...I just looked at 4 different lotions and some NTM Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In cream that I have on my desk and they all have it in them.

ETA: It is even in contact solution.....wow


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 2, 2008)

Wen doesn't have propylene glycol that high up on the list does it?
And i don't think it has all of those other these towards the end:



> behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance



These(except for the citric acid)make a big difference to me.

Can any wen users let me know how this goes?


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Oct 2, 2008)

If my Sally's has it, I'll pick some up this afternoon.

I love my Wen, but if I can find something just as good at half the price, I'm all over it.  

I'll wash my hair tonight or in the morning and report back.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Oct 2, 2008)

Girrrrrrrl!  Thank you so much...

off to Sally's



SelfStyled said:


> After reading some of the Wen thread I found out Sally's had their version of Wen Cleansing Cream- like any good PJ I promptly took myself to Sally's and bought it yesterday. I bought the Jojoba Oil one. I used it last night and I have to say........I loved it. I used it to cleanse my hair, and also as a leave in. This stuff instantly smoothed out my hair, and my airdried hair feels soooo soft- almost like it's not my hair.
> 
> I get the hype now. I bought this as a preemptive strike *to not *buy Wen. But the results were so good, now I can't stop thinking about the Wen and wondering how it compares to the Hair One.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 2, 2008)

"I will not buy anything until January, I will not buy anything until January..."


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 2, 2008)

This is insanity, I was just in Sally's yesterday and bought some silk elements megasilk, braid spray and CON.  Today at lunch I bought Giovanni Smooth as silk. If I would have seen this thread yesterday I would have looked for this stuff in Sally's.  Im buying conditioners faster than I can use them. I have got to stay off this forum!!!


----------



## malachi74 (Oct 2, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> I think I'll try this and the black cocoa butter shampoo.....


 

What black cocoa butter shampoo???!!! Oh, I'm on my way to sally's right after work now! Black cocoa butter shampoo and WEN knock-off. You guys have rekindled that PJ flame


----------



## kandake (Oct 2, 2008)

So...

I got it.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait to wash my hair tonight.


----------



## destiny616 (Oct 2, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Wouldn't the amodimethicone cause buildup?




wen has amodimethicone in it's ingredients too


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Geez, Aggie....I didn't like this part:
> *A published clinical review showed propylene glycol causes a significant number of reactions and was a primary irritant to the skin even in low levels of concentrations.*
> 
> *The American Academy of Dermatologists, Inc; Jan. 1991*
> ...


 
, you are too funny!



Nice & Wavy said:


> This company have their own hair products too!
> 
> Looks good....


Yeah I saw that too. I'll check them out later I think. 



marie170 said:


> It it in pertty much everything...I just looked at 4 different lotions and some NTM Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In cream that I have on my desk and they all have it in them.
> 
> ETA: It is even in contact solution.....wow


I noticed that too. It's in some of the best products we use on both our skin and hair. It's so hard to even try to avoid. I mean think about it, if you could find a nice product  without PG in it, it will most likely have some other ingredient that's bad for us - go figure! I wonder if there really is a way around it.....maybe go completely organic??? IDK.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

destiny616 said:


> wen has amodimethicone in it's ingredients too


 
True. Like I said before, if we try to avoid one ingredient in a product, we will find countless other ingredients in other products that should be avoided as well. So I guess what we will have to decide is to take the least of the two evils and run with that.

Bottom line is...I still want to try it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> "I will not buy anything until January, I will not buy anything until January..."


 
Gurl Nubianqt, get a pass and go get some of this. Didn't yu hear...Sally's can't keep this on the shelves. So if you see some, you'd better get it while they're there. Do or die girl, do or die.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

I think the WEN Styling Creme has proplyene (sp?) glycol in it but I'll have to check.


----------



## winnettag (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been wanting to try WEN too, but can't afford it.
I'll give this a shot.
Thanks OP!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This company have their own hair products too!
> 
> Looks good....


 
Oh my goodness, N&W, I went back to check out some of the valuable info on that site, and it's amazing what we don't know could be adversely affecting us. For example, glycerin, a known humectant and other humectants only work well in areas where the humidity is over 65% which is perfect for me here in the Bahamas (usually around 80-85% most of the time) and actually works in the reverse in dryer areas. Instead, these humectants will pull moisture from where they can get them, hence the skin, again...go figure and YIKES!!!

Ooooh ladies, please read the info on this site http://antiagingchoices.com/hair_care/beauty_dangers.htm. It just might save your skin and your hair. 

Southerntease would love this site I think.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Oct 2, 2008)

daephae said:


> I think the WEN Styling Creme has proplyene (sp?) glycol in it but I'll have to check.


 
Just did a quick scan of my Wen Fig and Tea Tree bottles...didn't see this on the ingredient list.
Of course I'm not wearing my glasses...


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> Just did a quick scan of my Wen Fig and Tea Tree bottles...didn't see this on the ingredient list.
> Of course I'm not wearing my glasses...


 
I don't think its in the actual condish but the styling creme...but it was REALLY interesting that I couldn't find the WEN ingredient list on the net...

I guess Chaz ain't no fool.


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

daephae said:


> I don't think its in the actual condish but the styling creme...but it was REALLY interesting that I couldn't find the WEN ingredient list on the net...
> 
> I guess Chaz ain't no fool.


 
You can find the ingredients of each Chaz Dean product on his website.
Click on a product and a page with tabs will show instructions how to use it and the ingredients.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> You can find the ingredients of each Chaz Dean product on his website.
> Click on a product and a page with tabs will show instructions how to use it and the ingredients.


 
Thanks! I'll look again.

ETA:I see what I was doing wrong...I was on www.wenhaircare.com and should've been on www.chazdeanstore.com.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm interested in trying this product. I've never tried Wen or heard of it. Guess I haven't been paying attention around here! What's the difference in price between the "knock-off" and the Wen? Based on the OP I would STILL try the product even if it didn't "compare" to Wen based off of how she said it made her hair feel.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if they are going to have a sale on this.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 2, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I wonder if they are going to have a sale on this.


 
If I know Sally, probably in the next month or two.


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 2, 2008)

ewww it has cones... no thanks... I'll pass


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 2, 2008)

Im sticking with my WEN (that is until this recession really hits me hard!!)

Here is the comparison with WEN and the Knock-off!!

Knock-off
water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance

WEN Almond Mint
Water, Aloe Vera Gel, Glycerin, Chamomile Extract, Cherry Bark Extract, Calendula Extract, Rosemary Extract, Betientrimonium Chloride, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Cetyl Alcohol, Emulsifying Wax, Panthenol, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone, Hydrolyzed Whole Wheat Protein, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Menthol, Sweet Almond Mint Oil, Peppermint Oil, Citric Acid, Methylchlorisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Fragrance.


Also the cone’s in WEN are naturally derived, not as high up on the ingredients and do not cause build-up!  This was one of the first things I checked when I started using WEN over a year ago


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm interested in trying this product. I've never tried Wen or heard of it. Guess I haven't been paying attention around here! What's the difference in price between the "knock-off" and the Wen? Based on the OP I would STILL try the product even if it didn't "compare" to Wen based off of how she said it made her hair feel.


 

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
6ox (set of 3) - $35
16oz - $28

Hair One Cleanser Conditioner
12oz - $10.99 ($9.99 with Sally Beauty Club Card)


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 2, 2008)

daephae said:


> WEN Cleansing Conditioner
> 6ox (set of 3) - $35
> 16oz - $28
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Im sticking with my WEN (that is until this recession really hits me hard!!)
> 
> Here is the comparison with WEN and the Knock-off!!
> 
> ...


 
I agree WEN's ingredients seem better....I would like for someone who has used both to give an honest review.


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm willing to try it, but I would be surprised if it was nearly the same as Wen.   Heck, if it is, then they are shooting themselves in the foot selling it so cheaply.

I have enough Wen stocked up now, so unless I need to go to Sally's for Aggie (I think Nice & Wavy is going to hook her up) then I'll just stick with my Wen like Charmtreese.   

I have enough Wen to take several baths in 

Also, the quality of the ingredients in Wen is much higher it seems based on the comparison that Charmtreese provided and thus it should be with the price point that Wen has.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> I'm willing to try it, but I would be surprised if it was nearly the same as Wen. Heck, if it is, then they are shooting themselves in the foot selling it so cheaply.
> 
> I have enough Wen stocked up now, so unless I need to go to Sally's for Aggie (I think Nice & Wavy is going to hook her up) then I'll just stick with my Wen like Charmtreese.
> 
> ...


 

Well it sounds like somebody can afford to send off a free sample of WEN for somebody to do a comparison


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

marie170 said:


> Well it sounds like somebody can afford to send off a free sample of WEN for somebody to do a comparison


 
  I know.   I should be ashamed of myself with the economy being so bad.  I think I might be able to _squeeze_ out a sample for ya.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> I know. I should be ashamed of myself with the economy being so bad. I think I might be able to _squeeze_ out a sample for ya.


 
Are you serious?? I was just teasing...but I can be the guinea pig unless somebody else wants to...that is so nice of you.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 2, 2008)

i will stop by one tmrw


----------



## Eisani (Oct 2, 2008)

My curiosity has gotten the best of me. I'll be using the Olive Oil one tonight, for sure. More like this afternoon after work.


----------



## Cien (Oct 2, 2008)

my response in the September hit or miss thread:

----------





> Sally's bootlegged/knockoff Wen---
> 
> **'Hair One' Hair Cleanser and Conditioner--(Dry Hair--Olive Oil)
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

apples said:


> my response in the September hit or miss thread:
> 
> ----------


 
How many pumps do you use?


----------



## Shaley (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> My curiosity has gotten the best of me. I'll be using the Olive Oil one tonight, for sure. More like this afternoon after work.



Keep us updated 

I should have mine by tomorrow


----------



## Cien (Oct 2, 2008)

daephae said:


> How many pumps do you use?


 
daephae,

I really didn't count the number of pumps. I just pumped some into my hand and applied it to my hair. 

I part my hair, and apply my conditioner like I would a relaxer (excellent tip I picked up from a thread on here )....and just work it into my hair---from the roots to the ends. 

I didn't saturate my hair like I normally do with other cheaper conditioners.....I just added enough to make sure each part was moist. 

 If I had to count pumps.....I would say maybe 4 pumps per part. I had about 4 or 5 parts. 
I'll have to make a mental note to count the pumps next time I wash.  

On the bottle it does say in so many words, that the longer the hair....then the more conditioner you'll need. 



Now...I've only used it twice, and it does seems like half of that 12 ounce bottle is already gone! erplexed   
 That's the only thing that I don't like.  Maybe I'll try using less next time, just to stretch it out. Hopefully I'll have the same great results!

I'll check my bottle when I get home to see just how much is still left----and see if I can somehow take a pic of the inside--and show how much conditioner 'one pump' dispenses.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 2, 2008)

I went to pick up a bottle to try it out, I got the Olive Oil. JN I did use the WEN Sweet Almond yesterday and it's nice, seems to be more moisture, I already had some Sweet Almond styling cream. I still like Fig the best. I'm going to try the Hair One on Saturday to see how well it works. Hair One would really have to be extremely awesome for me to give up my WEN though.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 2, 2008)

*Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair*

Okay, so I'm out of the shower (obviously ) and I'll wait until my hair dries to give a full opinion but upon application, I barely had it off my fingertips and my hair was already getting super soft. I was in there giddy w/my mouf open and tongue out gigglin and mumbling expletives with elation. I let it sit while I did my other shower duties then rinsed.  It felt better going in than coming out (that didn't sound right) but my scalp feels amazingly refreshed, tingly and stimulated! I used some as a leave in and bunned. My hair is still soft but for me the true test is how it feels once dry. I know I've read WEN users say it takes a couple uses to get the full effect and I'm wondering if it's the same w/the Hair One. I'll give it a few more tries and see how it goes. 

All in all, so far I give it a 2.5-3 out of 5. This rating may change at some point.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair*
> 
> Okay, so I'm out of the shower (obviously ) and I'll wait until my hair dries to give a full opinion but upon application, I barely had it off my fingertips and my hair was already getting super soft. I was in there giddy w/my mouf open and tongue out gigglin and mumbling expletives with elation. I let it sit while I did my other shower duties then rinsed. It felt better going in than coming out (that didn't sound right) but my scalp feels amazingly refreshed, tingly and stimulated! I used some as a leave in and bunned. My hair is still soft but for me the true test is how it feels once dry. I know I've read WEN users say it takes a couple uses to get the full effect and I'm wondering if it's the same w/the Hair One. I'll give it a few more tries and see how it goes.
> 
> All in all, so far I give it a 2.5-3 out of 5. This rating may change at some point.


 
Thanks Eisani, looks like I have to wait some more  but I am a little dissapointed with the low rating so far. Anyway, I'll wait for the final verdict. Did you clarify your hair before using the Hair One con or no?


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been holding on to the Cucumber Aloe and Olive Oil conditioners for about two weeks now. I was afraid to try them. Thanks so much for the reviews. I guess I am going to wash my hair tonight. Too bad I do not have any of the WEN to compare it to.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 2, 2008)

DOH!! I forgot to do that! I'll be sure to chelate before my next use which s/b Saturday unless I'm really feeling it tomorrow. Thanks for that, totally forgot!


----------



## caramelma (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought the olive oil conditioner today and I will use it on my daughters hair today I cant use it yet because I have a sew-in


----------



## Shaley (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair*
> 
> Okay, so I'm out of the shower (obviously ) and I'll wait until my hair dries to give a full opinion but upon application, I barely had it off my fingertips and my hair was already getting super soft. I was in there giddy w/my mouf open and tongue out gigglin and mumbling expletives with elation. I let it sit while I did my other shower duties then rinsed.  It felt better going in than coming out (that didn't sound right) but my scalp feels amazingly refreshed, tingly and stimulated! I used some as a leave in and bunned. My hair is still soft but for me the true test is how it feels once dry. I know I've read WEN users say it takes a couple uses to get the full effect and I'm wondering if it's the same w/the Hair One. I'll give it a few more tries and see how it goes.
> 
> All in all, so far I give it a 2.5-3 out of 5. This rating may change at some point.



I hope my experience is better than a 2.5 cause I can't afford the Wen but do need a good product to co-wash with


----------



## Shaley (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks Eisani, looks like I have to wait some more  but I am a little dissapointed with the low rating so far. Anyway, I'll wait for the final verdict. Did you clarify your hair before using the Hair One con or no?



I'm a little confusederplexed Isn't the Hair one or Wen supposed to take the place of shampoo? 
So would clarifying defeat the purpose because it's a shampoo?

Just trying to understand...


----------



## msa (Oct 2, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I'm a little confusederplexed Isn't the Hair one or Wen supposed to take the place of shampoo?
> So would clarifying defeat the purpose because it's a shampoo?
> 
> Just trying to understand...




Wen definitely takes the place of shampoo. But before I used it I clarified. I think it's good practice in general to clarify your hair before using a new product, especially a conditioner, so that you can really see how it works. If you have product buildup from other stuff, the new stuff may  not work as well.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay I am also a RODPJ (Ride or Die Product Junkie) so I called up my local Sally's because they're known to have an attitude..lol... and asked...and amazingly the store associate knew what they were and knew that they were a replacement for WEN. So after I left work; I headed straight over and she showed it right to me. Needless to say I had to control and only get two bottles of the olive oil. I saw the Jojoba for color treated hair and thought hmmmm... but I put it down because I now have 2 ROLLING (3 drawer plastic thingy things) full of hair products. And that's because the underneath in all 3 of my bathrooms is FULL... of hair stuff!!! I had to move the cleaning supplies... 

THat's a RODPJ for you... but I'm not saying tomorrow I won't be back trying to get that jojoba one for color treated hair.

My MI ladies... Nina at the Sally's in Canton on Ford Rd knows what you're looking for.. lol! She even told me to tell her if it compared to WEN... 

Sidebar: Why are there ever no black ladies that work in Sally's? In all my life I've never went into a Sally's and saw a black woman working there. Just weird if you ask me.


----------



## bluevalentine (Oct 2, 2008)

you better believe as soon as i leave work tomorrow i'm headin on over to sally's to get some of this stuff.  i want to try wen but it's not in the budget right now....


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 2, 2008)

I called sally's and basically she put me on "hold" and I heard her ask someone if the had a cleansing cream.  Then she got back on the phone a second later and told me they didn't have.  Then I asked if they were expecting it soon, and she said if they didn't have it now they probably weren't going to carry it at all .  I'll swing by tomorrow and check myself.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ Yup... Look in the back..where the gallon size shampoos and conditioners are...


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 2, 2008)

^
Thanks, I def. will!


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay I am also a RODPJ (Ride or Die Product Junkie) so I called up my local Sally's because they're known to have an attitude..lol... and asked...and amazingly the store associate knew what they were and knew that they were a replacement for WEN. So after I left work; I headed straight over and she showed it right to me. Needless to say I had to control and only get two bottles of the olive oil. I saw the Jojoba for color treated hair and thought hmmmm... but I put it down because I now have 2 ROLLING (3 drawer plastic thingy things) full of hair products. And that's because the underneath in all 3 of my bathrooms is FULL... of hair stuff!!! I had to move the cleaning supplies...
> 
> THat's a RODPJ for you... but I'm not saying tomorrow I won't be back trying to get that jojoba one for color treated hair.
> 
> ...


 
It's hard not to become a PJ when you are a member of LHCF.   

I think it depends on the area where your Sally is located.   There is black manager at the Sally I visit.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ JN! Good... I didn't want to have to call the EEOC on Sally's... lol...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair*
> 
> Okay, so I'm out of the shower (obviously ) and I'll wait until my hair dries to give a full opinion but upon application, I barely had it off my fingertips and my hair was already getting super soft. I was in there giddy w/my mouf open and tongue out gigglin and mumbling expletives with elation. I let it sit while I did my other shower duties then rinsed. It felt better going in than coming out (that didn't sound right) but my scalp feels amazingly refreshed, tingly and stimulated! I used some as a leave in and bunned. My hair is still soft but for me the true test is how it feels once dry. I know I've read WEN users say it takes a couple uses to get the full effect and I'm wondering if it's the same w/the Hair One. I'll give it a few more tries and see how it goes.
> 
> All in all, so far I give it a 2.5-3 out of 5. This rating may change at some point.


I got the Jojoba Oil one, now you are making me want to take it back and get the Olive oil...conditioners for color treated hair tend to work on dry hair too. Now I'm confused... I even had to have my son help me choose!  I know, I know, seek help!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 2, 2008)

january noir said:


> It's hard not to become a PJ when you are a member of LHCF.
> 
> I think it depends on the area where your Sally is located. There is black manager at the Sally I visit.


There is usually a 50/50 blend at the Sally's in my area.


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I got the Jojoba Oil one, now you are making me want to take it back and get the Olive oil...conditioners for color treated hair tend to work on dry hair too. Now I'm confused... I even had to have my son help me choose! I know, I know, seek help!


 
 We're here for you AJJ!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow this thread has GROWN - yay.  I would rate my experience so far 4 out of 5 stars, and I did clarify before I used the Hair One. IA w/ the others that I would like to use it 2-3 more times before my final rating.  I am loving the term RODPJ, he, he. 

Ladies please walk around the Sally's- cause at my Sally's once I asked about it and they had never even heard of Wen, I was just like never mind I can find this on my own. Only after I found it did she know what I was talking about.


----------



## A856 (Oct 2, 2008)

I GOT MY HAIR ONE!!!! the chick @ sally's knew what I was talkin about...but had never tried it. I p/u the jojoba it was the only one that smelled good to me.




I can't wait for this debate to go off so I can give it a whirl!

oh i'll also add it was $11.99 in the store


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I'm a little confusederplexed Isn't the Hair one or Wen supposed to take the place of shampoo?
> So would clarifying defeat the purpose because it's a shampoo?
> 
> Just trying to understand...


 
Anytime you are about to use a new product, it's best to remove any build-up from other products left on the hair by clarifying the hair to really get the most and best out of the new product. Especially if one has been using some other products. Now because WEN and Hair One has cones in them, clarifying I think would be highly recommended. This is why sometimes when we try a new product on un-clarified hair, that it doesn't seem to work effectively. HTH!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

msa said:


> Wen definitely takes the place of shampoo. But before I used it I clarified. I think it's good practice in general to clarify your hair before using a new product, especially a conditioner, so that you can really see how it works. If you have product buildup from other stuff, the new stuff may not work as well.


Yup, totally agree.


----------



## yodie (Oct 2, 2008)

My Sally's Experience:

Called Sally's 3 times. They swore up and down they didn't have it.  Told them where to go look. Still swore they didn't have it.  Called another local Sally's.  They said they didn't have it.  

Decided to drive on up to the Sally's store that I called 3 times and what do I find on the shelf but Hair One.  You know I almost went off on the girl.  I took her back to the very area that I asked her to go and look.  Of course they gave me the "I'm sorry... it's new" story.  I told them over the phone that it was new.

Still had to go to the other local Sally's because the first store didn't have the Olive Oil that I wanted.  I got with him too because it was sitting right there on the shelf. I told them that they shouldn't be so quick to tell the customer no.  Why not walk around the store and look.  I was tooo hot!! 

Anyway, I brought the 2 Olive Oil bottles left on the shelf and I now have it in my hair with a plastic bag.  I'll see how it air dries and I'll follow up with a post.

Long story short... don't take the cashier's word for it.  Go to the store yourself.


----------



## january noir (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I don't use as many products as many of you ladies.   I RARELY clarify my hair and I haven't done so since last year in the Summer and my Wen works just fine without clarifying before use.   I dunno.   Everyone's hair is different though.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 2, 2008)

I am a WEN user that purchased the Hair One product today. I have the Tea Tree, Jojoba and Olive. I will report back with my review tomorrow. First up Tea Tree.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Anytime you are about to use a new product, it's best to remove any build-up from other products left on the hair by clarifying the hair to really get the most and best out of the new product. Especially if one has been using some other products. Now because WEN and Hair One has cones in them, clarifying I think would be highly recommended. This is why sometimes when we try a new product on un-clarified hair, that it doesn't seem to work effectively. HTH!





january noir said:


> I guess I don't use as many products as many of you ladies.   I RARELY clarify my hair and I haven't done so since last year in the Summer and my Wen works just fine without clarifying before use.   I dunno.   Everyone's hair is different though.



I guess what I was asking falls in line with what January stated...

But like she said, maybe it has to do with how many products used or some other factors..


----------



## yodie (Oct 2, 2008)

So far the Hair One doesn't feel thick and lush like WEN.  I haven't rinsed out or air dried yet.  Verdict is still out.


----------



## CaliJen (Oct 2, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay I am also a *RODPJ (Ride or Die Product Junkie)* so I called up my local Sally's because they're known to have an attitude..lol... ...
> 
> THat's a RODPJ for you... but I'm not saying tomorrow I won't be back trying to get that jojoba one for color treated hair.
> 
> .


 

Ok being the PJ I am I like this term we RODPJ should use this and I have had this product about 2 weeks and I love the Tea tree & olive oil both are amazing now I got to the point I mix them talk about wonderful slip. I may try the other 2 cleansers after I finish with these two....Also I want to try WEN as well to have a better understanding since it is the original HCC (Hair Cleanser Conditioner) Daddy


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> DOH!! I forgot to do that! I'll be sure to chelate before my next use which s/b Saturday unless I'm really feeling it tomorrow. Thanks for that, totally forgot!


 
You're welcomed Eisani.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 2, 2008)

K, my store has it but that stuff stinks.  I couldn't purchase.  Wonder if wen smells better.


----------



## msa (Oct 2, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> K, my store has it but that stuff stinks.  I couldn't purchase.  Wonder if wen smells better.



I liked what Wen did...but one of the reasons I stopped using it was the smell. I didn't like the smell of the fig (cherry cough syrup), the lavendar (medicine throat lozenge), or the tea tree (vicks vapor rub). It was too much money to not smell yummy.


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

Just rinsed out Hair One.  I wasn't impressed.  I'll definitely stick with WEN. 

IMO, Hair One feels like I had a deep conditioner with lots of cones - meaning, I felt the slip and the softness after I rinsed out, BUT, WEN felt great while it was in my hair and noticeably softer and more moisturized after I rinsed.  

I'd rather invest in WEN.  
Keep in mind that this is my experience and may not stand true for everyone else.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 3, 2008)

Because, I'm an avid WEN friend...I must remind you ladies, that the knock-off is only a 55 cent per ounce saving! Okay, that's all...carry on!!!


----------



## Coffee (Oct 3, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I'm a little confusederplexed Isn't the Hair one or Wen supposed to take the place of shampoo?
> So would clarifying defeat the purpose because it's a shampoo?
> 
> Just trying to understand...


 
Hair One isn't a poo, it's a condish like WEN.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 3, 2008)

I just figured out that Hair One might be more expensive to use than WEN due to its size (12oz). I would probably have to buy more Hair One more often than I would of WEN's 16oz size. If I try to skimp on using it, I'll still lose because it won't work as well.


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I just figured out that Hair One might be more expensive to use than WEN due to its size (12oz). I would probably have to buy more Hair One more often than I would of WEN's 16oz size. If I try to skimp on using it, I'll still lose because it won't work as well.


 
Good point Coffee.   I dunno.   The PJ in me wants to go to Sally and buy it and try it.   It would be great if it worked just as good or better then Wen to save money, but something tells me it doesn't.  But hey... it is a great alternative for something is strapped for cash.


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> K, my store has it but that stuff stinks. I couldn't purchase. Wonder if wen smells better.


 
Some people don't like Wen because it has a mediciney scent.  But that is the essential oils and natural extracts.   It's good for your hair.   I don't mind the scents of Wen; I actually have learned to love it.


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 3, 2008)

With all of the bad experiences we are all having at sally's, we may be better off with the wen???!!!erplexed


----------



## Eisani (Oct 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Because, I'm an avid WEN friend...I must remind you ladies, that the knock-off is only a 55 cent per ounce saving! Okay, that's all...carry on!!!


 
I did the calculation in my head while I was in the store (PJ @ work). I figured this out, but I wanted to try it because I didn't wanna order WEN only to end up disappointed. Not saying these products are the exact same, but I just wanted to get a general idea of what was up before jumping in w/both feet. I agree w/Pokahontas, the Hair One scents are yuck and the descriptions of the WEN scent has me thinking twice. I thought about adding some fragrance oil to the Hair One, but it ain't got that deep for me yet. Still trying to decide if I like it.

 No matter how well something may work, I just can't use stuff when the scent isn't appealing. I have a reputation to maintain


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I did the calculation in my head while I was in the store (PJ @ work). I figured this out, but I wanted to try it because I didn't wanna order WEN only to end up disappointed. Not saying these products are the exact same, but I just wanted to get a general idea of what was up before jumping in w/both feet. I agree w/Pokahontas, the Hair One scents are yuck and the descriptions of the WEN scent has me thinking twice. I thought about adding some fragrance oil to the Hair One, but it ain't got that deep for me yet. Still trying to decide if I like it.
> 
> No matter how well something may work, I just can't use stuff when the scent isn't appealing. I have a reputation to maintain


 
The scent of the Wen disappates when it drys.  At least it does for me.
I am a scent lover too, but the smell of Wen does not turn me off at all.
My reputation is still intact!


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 3, 2008)

*I tried the Hair One with Olive Oil last night, and while it did moisturize my situation, I'm not overly impressed.  **I have a feeling I'm going to be trying this WEN after all.  *

*See ... this is what a RODPJ looks like folks.*


----------



## infojunkie (Oct 3, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *I tried the Hair One with Olive Oil last night, and while it did moisturize my situation, I'm not overly impressed. **I have a feeling I'm going to be trying this WEN after all. *
> 
> *See ... this is what a RODPJ looks like folks.*


 
I bought it last night but haven't tried it yet. Most likely it'll be Saturday as I'm prepooing tonight. And if it only "moisturizes my situation" then I'll be good to go. With that, my aloe vera juice and coconut oil - I'm all good.


****moisturize my situation I LOVE that phrase!****


----------



## anon123 (Oct 3, 2008)

yodie said:


> Just rinsed out Hair One.  I wasn't impressed.  I'll definitely stick with WEN.
> 
> IMO, Hair One feels like I had a deep conditioner with lots of cones - meaning, I felt the slip and the softness after I rinsed out, BUT, WEN felt great while it was in my hair and noticeably softer and more moisturized after I rinsed.
> 
> ...



Actually, when someone posted the ingredients the difference was apparent within the first 2 or 3 ingredients.  The Sally's first ingredients look like the first ingredients of every other main stream conditioner, like HE or something.  The first two ingredients in the Wen someone posted were like water and aloe vera juice.  i've tried neither, but i think i'll pass on this sally's thing.


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 3, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Wouldn't the amodimethicone cause buildup?



I was so happy learning about this product until I saw the amodimethicone .

ETA:  When I tried WEN, maybe I should have tried the Sweet Almond Mint rather than the Fig.  The Fig has the Amodimethicone in it while the Sweet Almond Mint doesn't....


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 3, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I just figured out that Hair One might be more expensive to use than WEN due to its size (12oz). I would probably have to buy more Hair One more often than I would of WEN's 16oz size. If I try to skimp on using it, I'll still lose because it won't work as well.



The hair one is in a 10 ounce bottle not a 12, You would have to buy even more then you thought!


----------



## A856 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> K, my store has it but that stuff stinks. I couldn't purchase. Wonder if wen smells better.


 

All but the jojoba smelled bad to me.....


needless to say i didn't use it like i thought i was....will report back later


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 3, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I was so happy learning about this product until I saw the amodimethicone .
> 
> ETA: When I tried WEN, maybe I should have tried the Sweet Almond Mint rather than the Fig. The Fig has the Amodimethicone in it while the Sweet Almond Mint doesn't....


 

Isn't amodimethicone water soluble?  I though as far as cones go this was the one that wasn't as bad because it is easily washed away.  Luckily for me I have no problems with cones at all.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok here's my review:

I choose to try the Tea Tree first because that is the common demoninator betweeen both products.

1. They both smell the same.
2. Hair One is creamier (silky to the touch) than WEN
3. I didn't need to use as many pumps with Hair One as I need to use with WEN to get the product spread throughout my hair. (I used 20 pumps with Hair One as oppose to 40/45 pumps with WEN)
4. The "tingle" lasts longer with Hair One than with WEN (imo)
5. Upon rinsing out Hair One my hair wasn't as soft as it is with WEN.

The wash out kinda disappointed me so I decided to try it as a leave in....when I retwisted my hair using the Lavendar WEN styling cream with the Hair One Tea Tree as my leave in my twists dried butter soft  and when I drove my daughter to school this morning when I got out of the car my twists blew in the wind...for some strange reason that tickled me. 

I will stick with WEN as my 'cleanser' but use Hair One in conjunction with WEN's styling cream as my leave in. That is a marriage made in hair product heaven on MY hair. 

Oh and the Olive flavor of Hair One smells delicious!!!  I used it on my daughter's hair as a leave in and her hair looked nice *and* smelled good.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 3, 2008)

amo*dimethicone*  Anytime you see dimethicone .... as far as I know.... it is not water soluble.  trimethicone however is water soluble.


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 3, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Isn't amodimethicone water soluble?  I though as far as cones go this was the one that wasn't as bad because it is easily washed away.  Luckily for me I have no problems with cones at all.



It's only water soluble when 2 other ingredients are present (Trideth-12 and Centromonium something), I know my spelling is off.

But by itself, it isn't water soluble.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 3, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> All but the jojoba smelled bad to me.....
> 
> 
> needless to say i didn't use it like i thought i was....will report back later


 

I thought the Jojoba smelled really good too, there's no overwhelming perfumy scent- but it does smell good.


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

Think I'm gonna return mine to Sally's today. Hair One felt like any other conditioner. Wait... I take that back. Hair One didn't feel as good as my Pantene Nourish in the white jar.

I'll stick with WEN.


----------



## kandake (Oct 3, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *I tried the Hair One with Olive Oil last night, and while it did moisturize my situation, I'm not overly impressed.  **I have a feeling I'm going to be trying this WEN after all.  *
> 
> *See ... this is what a RODPJ looks like folks.*



I completely agree with your post.  I think I may have to try WEN after all.

As for the smell, I didn't have any problem with it.  I purchased the Olive Oil.  I didn't smell it until I got home and I actually thought it smelled good.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 3, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> The hair one is in a 10 ounce bottle not a 12, You would have to buy even more then you thought!


 

Humm my jar says it's 12oz.


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't tried WEN but the Hair One in Olive Oil left my hair soft. I straw set the front b/c I have the majority of it in a curly weave and the curls came out soft. So this is a keeper for use when I just need to do my hair for  a special occasion and will be washing it again soon.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2008)

Despite all the reviews, I still want to try the Hair One. I washed my hair on Wednesday and forgot to clarify it. I used the WEN conditioner and hated it and wondered why I didn't get the wonderful results most of you ladies got. Yesterday, I decided to try again, but this time I clarified my hair first, then used my WEN again and guess what ya'll? Soft lushious hair. 

I will do the very same thing when I get the Hair One conditioner and see if it works the same way or not. I can't wait for N&W to send my  Hair One to me. Everybody's hair is different so I want to see for myself how my hair will respond to it. Also, aren't we supposed to use them a little longer like we did the WEN to see if it will work over time?

On a side note now, all you ladies who are thinking of either chucking or returning their Hair One conditioner, I am accepting all gifts and you can pm me if you are feeling generous.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't been able to keep up with the thread, but I'm having internal buyers remorse over the Hair One after reading the ingredients list. I think I am going to return it before it becomes another item collecting dust on my shelf. I have been on a natural ingredient kick, I just seemed to have migrated that way without even thinking about it, I don't want to go backwards now.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just contacted my local Sally's and man....people surely do buy stuff fast!
> 
> She said that they just got them in about 2 weeks ago and they can't keep them on the shelves. She only had a few left and I asked her to put away 2 for me and I will pick them up later!


 

Your hair is beautiful...


I'm on my way to Sally's now...


----------



## chebaby (Oct 3, 2008)

for some  reason i dont have the urge to run out and get this. i avoided getting the wen for 2 months before i caved in and now im waiting for it to come.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 3, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> All but the jojoba smelled bad to me.....
> 
> 
> needless to say i didn't use it like i thought i was....will report back later


 I think that was the one that I thought I could deal with until I rubbed some on my hand and yuck!  All of the smells are way to mediciney to me.


----------



## yodie (Oct 3, 2008)

chebaby said:


> for some reason i dont have the urge to run out and get this. i avoided getting the wen for 2 months before i caved in and now im waiting for it to come.


 
Same here. I avoided WEN like the plague.  I finally caved in and got WEN this week.  LOVE it.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually... I like the Hair one stuff...and I've tried both. It's slipperier (if that's a word).. and it distributes through the hair easier than Wen. Also it foams WAYY easier than the WEN. To make the WEN feel like it was foaming... I had to pump, add; stay under water...and repeat... this started foaming from jump.

The smell of the olive oil one is not that bad to me (the fig Wen is not knocking my socks off with the smell)...it smells like all the  other olive oil hair products.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 3, 2008)

The PJ in me woke up. At 9:20 am I walked into Sally's no work to the cashier but good morning and made a bee line for the back. It was right there on the shelf. I got the Jojoba and the Olive. Im currently in twists. So I will wait before I try it. 

 I went to pay the cashier told me a long time customer came looking for this last week and she gave her all sorts of info about hair and sulfates. OK which one of you ladies frequent the Canarsie Sally's? The one in the Georgetown shopping center?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Actually... I like the Hair one stuff...and I've tried both. It's slipperier (if that's a word).. and it distributes through the hair easier than Wen. Also it foams WAYY easier than the WEN. To make the WEN feel like it was foaming... I had to pump, add; stay under water...and repeat... this started foaming from jump.
> 
> *The smell of the olive oil one is not that bad to me* (the fig Wen is not knocking my socks off with the smell)...it smells like all the other olive oil hair products.


 
Thanks for your review fabulosity. This was quite helpful to me, especially about the scent of the Hair One.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, I'm glad I was able to help somebody... lol... I just here looking for guidance and [email protected]


----------



## hopeful (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay I got the jojoba one and the olive oil one, they were 12 oz. and 10.99 with my Sally card.  I will be back tonight or tomorrow with my review.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 3, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Okay I got the jojoba one and the olive oil one, they were 12 oz. and 10.99 with my Sally card. I will be back tonight or tomorrow with my review.


 I am soooooo waiting on this review chica


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I am soooooo waiting on this review chica



WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!?!?!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 3, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!?!?!


 I've been here lady!!  I ain't went nowhere.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so used to you posting and when you got quiet I just thought.... uhhhhh where'd she go! Miss your humor girl!


----------



## hopeful (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I am soooooo waiting on this review chica


 
Thanks.  The tea tree one smells awful but the olive oil not so bad.  I plan to focus the tea tree on my scalp and the olive oil on the rest of my hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay all those who can't find it, why not just buy it at there online store. I am going to order it. Here's the direct link to the order page. If it doesn't work go to sallybeauty.com and put in the name Hair one in the search engine.  Happy hair to all!

http://staging.web.sallybeauty.dema...h-Show?q="HAIR ONE"&prefn1=brand&prefv1=FISKE


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh darn it, I just checked and it is only in stores now. I'm going to eye it next week to see if that changes!


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 4, 2008)

bumping


----------



## Shaley (Oct 4, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Ok here's my review:
> 
> I choose to try the Tea Tree first because that is the common demoninator betweeen both products.
> 
> ...



ITA. I had a similiar experience you did from applying to rinsing it out. 

I'm still on the fence with using this for co-washing.... but I think I really like it as a leave-in conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2008)

Chardai said:


> ITA. I had a similiar experience you did from applying to rinsing it out.
> 
> I'm still on the fence with using this for co-washing....* but I think I really like it as a leave-in conditioner.[/*quote]
> 
> Thanks for posting this Chardai. Every review helps ladies so keep them coming.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Chardai said:
> 
> 
> > ITA. I had a similiar experience you did from applying to rinsing it out.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that personal experiences and/or reviews do help..
> ...


----------



## Lucia (Oct 4, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> "I will not buy anything until January, I will not buy anything until January..."






me too, or until I run of of products, I'm on a use up all my products personal goal challenge. I've downsized alot but I'm going to cut and simplify much more until I have a streamlined product regime.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm using the Olive Hair One tonight....will be back tomorrow with my review.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, I didn't report back yesterday because it was kinda hectic but after my hair completely dried, it was really soft and supple. I still don't know if I can attribute this to the HOHC Olive Oil which I used to wash and also as a leave in, or my vatika/castor oil mixture I use to seal. On the plus side, with the assistance of my scarf, it definitely laid my edges down and kept my nape nice and smooth. I didn't have to use any gel or anything extra and they looked almost relaxed. I give it a solid 3.5.  I just did a quick CW w/AOHR this morning because I was busy but I'll try chelating and using it again tomorrow. I do plan on taking the Tea Tree one back to the store tomorrow though.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, I'm back with my review.  So I used the tea tree one first, focussing on my scalp.  My scalp has been itchy lately (10 weeks new growth) so I wanted to give it a treat.  I mostly used the olive oil one on the rest of my hair.  I followed the instructions pretty exactly.

My scalp felt pretty good but I didn't like how the olive oil one felt on my hair, it just felt like it was doing nothing so I added my staple, Dove Intense Damage Therapy conditioner, to the mix and bam, it was like everything just melted into my hair.  I really like how easily it washed out.  I will say that my hair felt extra moist and supple which was really nice.

I would definitely use the tea tree on my scalp again.  That tea tree stuff stinks but it is really soothing to the scalp.  Next time I would use the Dove with the Olive Oil one from the beginning.  The Olive Oil one smelled fine to me.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 4, 2008)

I used the Hair One Olive Oil condish today and I LOVE IT :heart2: !! I clarified my hair before using to get the WEN out, so I could see and feel any difference. My hair was soft, easy to come though, just felt great! I would serioulsy consider using this if it was as cost effective as WEN. I know when I run out of WEN there is an alternative that I can use!!


----------



## tnorenberg (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok ladies. You've called my PJism out.   I just had to try it, evenafter swearing I would not buy another thing this year.    Anywho... I went to Sally's and the girls who worked there knew exactly what I was looking for. They had all four. I smelled them..nothing to write home about but the Cucumber one smelled the best and fit my hair profile the best also. I used it as per the directions and truthfully I really was not impressed either. It went on smooth, BTW I hate the pump thing. They should just have a pour spout for the amount you have to use. It felt like a regular co-wash. I did not like how my hair felt upon washing it out. It did feel drier and not as moist as when I co-wash with my LTR. So it was good to try something new but I will probably stick to my LTR and maybe try the Jessie Curl's Clensing Creme http://www.jessicurl.com/ . I love their Shea Butter Conditioner.  I'm not fond of the Wen smells either so I definitely will not be buying that. At least the Jessie Curl products come in larger sizes.Some in gallons if I reallylike it.  That's it.


----------



## DivineCaramel (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought the olive oil one yesterday. I'll have to wait until later on in the week for a review.


----------



## Lexib (Oct 5, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> The hair one is in a 10 ounce bottle not a 12, You would have to buy even more then you thought!


 

I dont get it - even if you bought 3 bottles of HairOne it still would be roughly $30 for 30oz vs. $28 + s&h for only 16oz of WEN...

Seems like a better deal to me


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm back with my review of the Olive Hair One...

When I began rinsing my hair in preparation it rinsed very soft  which surprised me because I didn't get that soft rinse when I rinsed out the Tea Tree Hair One a few days ago  I applied the Olive Hair One and baggied my hair for the night. The tingle didn't last as long as it did with the Tea Tree but no biggie...This morning I rinsed out the Olive and it rinsed pretty soft to my surprise, then I applied my Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Mask and sat under the dryer for 10 mins. I left the baggie on for an additional hour. Once I rinsed that out (man I love me some pantene relaxed and natural defense mask )then I proceeded to retwist my hair using the Olive Hair One and WEN's Almond Mint styling gel as a leave in...once again my hair air-dried butter soft.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 5, 2008)

Lexib said:


> I dont get it - even if you bought 3 bottles of HairOne it still would be roughly $30 for 30oz vs. $28 + s&h for only 16oz of WEN...
> 
> Seems like a better deal to me


 
And for the record, it is 12 ounces.  So you would get 36 ounces if you bought 3 bottles.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

Coffee said:


> I used the Hair One Olive Oil condish today and I LOVE IT :heart2: !! I clarified my hair before using to get the WEN out, so I could see and feel any difference. My hair was soft, easy to come though, just felt great! I would serioulsy consider using this if it was as cost effective as WEN. I know when I run out of WEN there is an alternative that I can use!!


 
Ooooh Coffee I could kiss you, you did it right. You clarified your hair first then tried the Hair One. This is what I was waiting for this whole time. Thanks a million honey.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm back with my review of the Olive Hair One...
> 
> When I began rinsing my hair in preparation it rinsed very soft  which surprised me because I didn't get that soft rinse when I rinsed out the Tea Tree Hair One a few days ago  I applied the Olive Hair One and baggied my hair for the night. The tingle didn't last as long as it did with the Tea Tree but no biggie...This morning I rinsed out the Olive and it rinsed pretty soft to my surprise, then I applied my Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Mask and sat under the dryer for 10 mins. I left the baggie on for an additional hour. Once I rinsed that out (man I love me some pantene relaxed and natural defense mask )then I proceeded to retwist my hair using the Olive Hair One and WEN's Almond Mint styling gel as a leave in...once again my hair air-dried butter soft.


 
Excellent review EMJ. I think you and JustKiya are the hair products review queens on this board because you explain it so well. So, uhm, any reason why you DC'ed after using the Hair One Olive Oil conditioner though?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

Lexib said:


> I dont get it - even if you bought 3 bottles of HairOne it still would be roughly $30 for 30oz vs. $28 + s&h for only 16oz of WEN...
> 
> Seems like a better deal to me


 
Ooooh Lexib, i forgot about the shipping costs of WEN, you're absolutely right. I like WEN but I want to like Hair One too so I can have a cheaper alternative if need be.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Okay, I didn't report back yesterday because it was kinda hectic but after my hair completely dried, it was really soft and supple. I still don't know if I can attribute this to the HOHC Olive Oil which I used to wash and also as a leave in, or my vatika/castor oil mixture I use to seal. On the plus side, with the assistance of my scarf, it definitely laid my edges down and kept my nape nice and smooth. I didn't have to use any gel or anything extra and they looked almost relaxed. I give it a solid 3.5. I just did a quick CW w/AOHR this morning because I was busy but I'll try chelating and using it again tomorrow. I do plan on taking the Tea Tree one back to the store tomorrow though.


 
thanks for the review Eisani. I see the rating just went up. This is good.


----------



## RZILYNT (Oct 5, 2008)

I am hair drying as I type after using Hair One Olive Oil. I could tell the minute I put it on my hair that I will have no problem using this as a replacement after I finish the Lavendar Wen.  This went on better and seemed to absorb into my hair faster than Wen and I didn't have to use as much product. The fragrance is not that great but, I can live with that. If I don't have to spend the extrrra and can get the same or better results then this is it!

My Review....

RZ~


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Oct 5, 2008)

So.... I have the olive oil cleansing cream.

What do you guys think if were to use that as cleanser/shampoo, then put on MT for five minutes, rinse and DC for 30 minutes w/heat (humecto), then rinse and a little more hair one as leave-in. Sound like a plan??? 

BTW, I've never used the MT, and I'm about to cornrows to hold me over on my stretch.


----------



## A856 (Oct 5, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Ok ladies. *You've called my PJism out.  I just had to try it, evenafter swearing I would not buy another thing this year.  Anywho... I went to Sally's and the girls who worked there knew exactly what I was looking for. They had all four.* I smelled them..nothing to write home about but the Cucumber one smelled the best and fit my hair profile the best also. I used it as per the directions and truthfully I really was not impressed either. *It went on smooth, BTW I hate the pump thing. They should just have a pour spout for the amount you have to use. It felt like a regular co-wash. I did not like how my hair felt upon washing it out.* It did feel drier and not as moist as when I co-wash with my LTR. So it was good to try something new but I will probably stick to my LTR and maybe try the Jessie Curl's Clensing Creme http://www.jessicurl.com/ . I love their Shea Butter Conditioner. I'm not fond of the Wen smells either so I definitely will not be buying that. At least the Jessie Curl products come in larger sizes.Some in gallons if I reallylike it. That's it.


 
DITTO!....don't think i'll be buying more....


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Excellent review EMJ. I think you and JustKiya are the hair products review queens on this board because you explain it so well. So, uhm, any reason why you DC'ed after using the Hair One Olive Oil conditioner though?


 
Hi Aggie, I DC'ed because it is a part of my weekly weekend routine and I needed to see if my hair would react the same way as when I use WEN. As usual the result is soft yet strong hair. I haven't seen any breakage in nearly a month which means I'm retaining what I'm growing.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> I am hair drying as I type after using Hair One Olive Oil. *I could tell the minute I put it on my hair that I will have no problem using this as a replacement after I finish the Lavendar Wen. This went on better and seemed to absorb into my hair faster than Wen and I didn't have to use as much product.* The fragrance is not that great but, I can live with that. If I don't have to spend the extrrra and can get the same or better results then this is it!
> 
> My Review....
> 
> RZ~


 
Thanks RZ for the review. Do you think the scent was washed out when you rinsed it out of your hair or no?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

ChanelNo5 said:


> So.... I have the olive oil cleansing cream.
> 
> What do you guys think if were to use that as cleanser/shampoo, then put on MT for five minutes, rinse and DC for 30 minutes w/heat (humecto), then rinse and a little more hair one as leave-in. Sound like a plan???
> 
> BTW, I've never used the MT, and I'm about to cornrows to hold me over on my stretch.


 
Hi ChanelNo5, I like this regimen you have here, just remember to clarify your hair every 2 to 3 weeks or so to avoid build-up, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Hi Aggie, I DC'ed because it is a part of my weekly weekend routine and I needed to see if my hair would react the same way as when I use WEN. As usual the result is soft yet strong hair. I haven't seen any breakage in nearly a month which means I'm retaining what I'm growing.


 
Oh yeah, that's right, you're using MT and DCing is needed when using it. No breakage, huh? Well good for you honey.


----------



## Mija (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought this yesterday & used it today (the olive oil one). I'm giving it a thumbs up. I've wanted Wen for awhile now but haven't made the move to buy it. I didn't clarify before using (causes too much dryness & breakage for me). I had very little hairloss during & after cleansing with it. I'm looking forward to picking up the jojoba & tea tree oil conditioners.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi ChanelNo5, I like this regimen you have here, just remember to clarify your hair every 2 to 3 weeks or so to avoid build-up, okay?


 

Thanks, I try not to stray too much from what has worked for me in the past, which is the basic poo, dc, protein as needed, and moisture. So I'm excited about being able to cleanse without sulfates, and use protein with an added growth effect.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 5, 2008)

I plan on using this soon too. I got the olive oil formula and I'll post my results soon.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 5, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> The PJ in me woke up. At 9:20 am I walked into Sally's no work to the cashier but good morning and made a bee line for the back. It was right there on the shelf. I got the Jojoba and the Olive. Im currently in twists. So I will wait before I try it.
> 
> I went to pay the cashier told me a long time customer came looking for this last week and she gave her all sorts of info about hair and sulfates. OK which one of you ladies frequent the Canarsie Sally's? The one in the Georgetown shopping center?


 
Oh my gosh.... I go there.  But it wasn't me, I didn't tell her anything.  I promise...........


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 6, 2008)

why oh why did I run into this thread??


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad they came out with a knockoff cause wen is too expensive  even if it was an all in 1 product 
those who have used hairone do you need another conditioner or deep conditioner after ? or is it really just 1 step haircare. TIA


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2008)

double 

post


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 6, 2008)

Eisani said:


> The one w/Olive Oil:
> 
> water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance




So has this cleansed anyone's hair?
I'm worried that a shampoo will have to be used still,as it seems more like a co-wash conditioner than a cleansing conditioner.
Does your hair feel clean,as well as moisturized?
Can you do w/o shampoo w/ this product?
Can anyone chime in?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## nychaelasymone (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you for this post


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 6, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Actually... I like the Hair one stuff...and I've tried both. It's slipperier (if that's a word).. and it distributes through the hair easier than Wen. Also it foams WAYY easier than the WEN. To make the WEN feel like it was foaming... I had to pump, add; stay under water...and repeat... this started foaming from jump.
> 
> The smell of the olive oil one is not that bad to me (the fig Wen is not knocking my socks off with the smell)...it smells like all the other olive oil hair products.


 I purchased this on Saturday but haven't used it yet.  The Olive Oil smells better than the rest.



Aggie said:


> Thanks for your review fabulosity. This was quite helpful to me, especially about the scent of the Hair One.


 It smells good, Aggie!  This is the one that I purchased.



Mija said:


> I bought this yesterday & used it today (the olive oil one). I'm giving it a thumbs up. I've wanted Wen for awhile now but haven't made the move to buy it. I didn't clarify before using (causes too much dryness & breakage for me). I had very little hairloss during & after cleansing with it. I'm looking forward to picking up the jojoba & tea tree oil conditioners.


  Your hair is off the chain girl!  So long, thick and pretty!

Thanks for the review of Hair One too!


----------



## Mija (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Your hair is off the chain girl!  So long, thick and pretty!
> 
> Thanks for the review of Hair One too!



THank uuuu!! Your hair is gorgeous too! (You are far toooo kind- the thickness is an illusion lolol. I think I had used a thickening conditioner in this pic!)

Lucia- yep I still deep conditioned after using hair one.

ladybeesrch- Yep it feels clean- it felt a little heavy but I don't mind- I like for my hair to have light coating of conditioner after I rinse. It makes it feel moisturized/protected to me. No, I don't plan on using it with shampoo.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 6, 2008)

Mija said:


> *THank uuuu!! Your hair is gorgeous too! (You are far toooo kind- the thickness is an illusion lolol. I think I had used a thickening conditioner in this pic!)*
> 
> Lucia- yep I still deep conditioned after using hair one.
> 
> ladybeesrch- Yep it feels clean- it felt a little heavy but I don't mind- I like for my hair to have light coating of conditioner after I rinse. It makes it feel moisturized/protected to me. No, I don't plan on using it with shampoo.


 
Awww....thanks girl!  What thickening conditioner do you use?  I've always wondered about them, if they work or not.


----------



## Mija (Oct 6, 2008)

I pick between- Dove Pro-Age, Joico Body Luxe Thickening Conditioner, or Frederic Fekkai Full volume.  I have tried a ton of them but had stopped using them so much because too much use can cause tangles.


----------



## kandake (Oct 6, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> So has this cleansed anyone's hair?
> I'm worried that a shampoo will have to be used still,as it seems more like a co-wash conditioner than a cleansing conditioner.
> Does your hair feel clean,as well as moisturized?
> Can you do w/o shampoo w/ this product?
> ...



My hair was definitely clean as well as moisturized.  I mixed a little castor oil with it as a leave in though.  But I mix oil with all my leave ins.


----------



## RZILYNT (Oct 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks RZ for the review. Do you think the scent was washed out when you rinsed it out of your hair or no?


 
I didn't really notice any frangrance afterward, but I did add an oil after my hair dried so that could be why I don't smell the Olive Oil scent 
My hair was way too BIG and I needed to add some control to this new hair I have...LOL... I really love it, but I don't need big hair when it is in a bun. The softness is incredible though....

RZ~


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 7, 2008)

I used this today and I will give it a 4.5 out of 5 rating. Not bad at all. I've never used WEN so I can't really compare the two but I like it. I used the Olive formula, I clarified first then I used it per instructions. I found that I didn't need to use as many pumps, I massaged it into my scalp for a few minutes. I felt the tingle for a few minutes, it felt really soft going on my hair, I used my Jilbere to detangle and it helped detangle well. Afterwards I rinsed out the conditioner and my hair felt soft. The product reminded me of a cowash with Pantene Relaxed and Natural conditioner because it moisturized yet rinsed clean. After my hair dried I used some Silk Elements Silken CHild leave-in (which I like by the way) and sealed with Vatika frosting. When I woke up my hair still felt soft and moisturized. I say that this product is worth a try and when I finish up a whole bunch of other products I have in my stash I'll try the other formulas that they have (Jojoba and Tea Tree).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 7, 2008)

bumping....bumpity-bump!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 7, 2008)

They had some hair one at the Sally's in Tucker (for my GA ladies). I ALMOST bought it, but I am still not sold on it (at least not enough to spend $11 ).


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 7, 2008)

OOOH! Oh Boy....


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Sally's at Camp Creek does not have it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> OOOH! Oh Boy....


 
 SJ, Where've you been honey, I  very much. Good to see you again honey.


----------



## january noir (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^^  Look at Aggie!  Looking GAWJUS in her siggy!!!  WOW!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> ^^^^ Look at Aggie! Looking GAWJUS in her siggy!!! WOW!


 
You make me wanna , , thank you JN.


----------



## Hot40 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry but what is this product how to you use it?


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 7, 2008)

The Sally's near me did not have it.  Can someone post a pic?


----------



## lsw29 (Oct 8, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Sally's at Camp Creek does not have it.



Darn, this is the closest Sally's to my house.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, I used this again tonight and let me just say WOW! First I rinsed my hair with water, then I put some French Perm Stabilizer and let that sit for a few minutes and rinsed. Last I used my Olive Hair One about 15 pumps, concentrating on my ends. The whole time my hair felt very soft and silky and the  comb just glided through with no problems! I even blowdried my hair (which I NEVER do) and it only took me a total of 20 minutes to do. I liked it the second time better than the first go around, last time I gave it 4.5 out of 5 stars, this time it gets 5 stars all the way!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

Up next Jojoba.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm back with my review of the Jojoba Hair One. 

I really like this version ...the moisture is amazing  the tingle felt good and it lasted *just the right amount of time*...when I rinsed my hair had that softness I crave  My hair has been airdrying super soft these days but I think it's the culmulative(sp?) affect of cleansing with a sulfate-free poo (not to take anything away from the Jojoba Hair One). What is surprising to me is the fact that the Jojoba is made for folks with color in their hair and I don't have color in my hair but I  my hair's reaction to it.  I'm going to try it on my daughter's hair and if her hair reacts the same way then the Jojoba Hair One will become a part of the permanent rotation along with my beloved WEN  and my castile soap (for clarifying purposes )


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 11, 2008)

Now you gonna make me go out and get the jojoba one!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 11, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm back with my review of the Jojoba Hair One.
> 
> I really like this version ...the moisture is amazing  the tingle felt good and it lasted *just the right amount of time*...when I rinsed my hair had that softness I crave  My hair has been airdrying super soft these days but I think it's the culmulative(sp?) affect of cleansing with a sulfate-free poo (not to take anything away from the Jojoba Hair One). What is surprising to me is the fact that the Jojoba is made for folks with color in their hair and I don't have color in my hair but I  my hair's reaction to it.  I'm going to try it on my daughter's hair and if her hair reacts the same way then the Jojoba Hair One will become a part of the permanent rotation along with my beloved WEN  and my castile soap (for clarifying purposes )


 
That's next on my list! I love the olive one! My hair responds really well to products designed for color treated hair. Thanks for the review!


----------



## tkj25 (Oct 11, 2008)

now you know i had to try this -- i am a true pj & i love me some sally's ...  ... well ... i think i love being surrounded by all those hair products more than anything -- i love wholefoods more, but i digress ...

i've used wen. i even wrote a review a while ago here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=168707&highlight=

i like wen, but i don't like wen's price.erplexed -- for that price i need to see more all natural ingredients & *essential oils* in the ingredients list, not *extracts*. if you don't mind the price, wen *is* a solid haircare system -- layered hydration ... but you can get the same or better results just no-pooing. i like aussie moist, trader joe's nourish spa, tressemme, garnier fructis, or just about anything aubrey

now as for hair one, i have to give it 2 thumbs up! i used the olive oil & the tea tree. hair one is definitely a good, less expensive alternative to wen. now the ingredients list doesn't have me singin' for joy, but for the price & as an alt. for wen, they are good enough. and the results for me -- soft, supple, moisturized hair -- make all the difference.

i wet my hair in the shower & applied about 20 pumps per section (front sides & back -- i have yarn braids in my hair right now so i had to use more pumps then i think i'd use if my hair was out. ... but i took out 2 braids before hand so i could see the results on my naked hair as well)

this product has great slip & a nice tingle on the scalp. smoothing & detangling my hair was a breeze i rinsed & my hair was clean, but not stripped, & nicely moisturized. i towel dried. (if you're worried about the cones, you might want to switch every now & then with a good clarifying conditioner. i use a great one by avlon organics anytime my hair gets to feeling a little blah)

i applied my usual homemade botanical moisture spray & some hair one as a leave-in. it gave nice slippage & seemed to get my tc's (tiny curls) to poppin. so this is a definite keeper!

hth,

tkj25


----------



## Enchantmt (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought the olive and tea tree today. I will try it and see how I like it tomorrow or monday.  I stopped off at my post office first, and had a nice little 20% coupon waiting for me, too. That was a nice bonus. Of course that just meant I bought more stuff.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm... Maybe an alternative for Ojon. Ojon is great but everytime I shampoo and condition I think about how much money I spent and getting nrevous about buying it again.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow these reviews are getting me anxious for my Hir One now. Thank you Nice & Wavy for purchasing one for my birthday gift. I love you and can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Jenai (Oct 11, 2008)

The Bluefield, VA Sally's has Hair One.  I got the Olive Oil and Jojoba.  The clerk told me people have been calling and calling about Hair One.  She was a little shocked when I told her I heard about it on a hair board, and even more shocked when I bought 2 bottles based solely on the reviews of said hair board.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

Jenai said:


> The Bluefield, VA Sally's has Hair One. I got the Olive Oil and Jojoba. The clerk told me people have been calling and calling about Hair One. She was a little shocked when I told her I heard about it on a hair board, and even more shocked when I bought 2 bottles based solely on the reviews of said hair board.


 
Oh no no no, don't tell them that there's a whole hairboard of women interested in this becuase they'll put the prices up too quickly. If it becomes too high demand too quickly, soon it will cost almost as much as WEN and we don't want that, do we ladies? I know I don't.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oh no no no, don't tell them that there's a whole hairboard of women interested in this becuase they'll put the prices up too quickly. If it becomes too high demand too quickly, soon it will cost almost as much as WEN and we don't want that, do we ladies? I know I don't.


 
If they raise the price then I will just stick with WEN because Hair One is good but it ain't THAT good.


----------



## LABETT (Oct 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm back with my review of the Jojoba Hair One.
> 
> I really like this version ...the moisture is amazing  the tingle felt good and it lasted *just the right amount of time*...when I rinsed my hair had that softness I crave  My hair has been airdrying super soft these days but I think it's the culmulative(sp?) affect of cleansing with a sulfate-free poo (not to take anything away from the Jojoba Hair One). What is surprising to me is the fact that the Jojoba is made for folks with color in their hair and I don't have color in my hair but I  my hair's reaction to it.  I'm going to try it on my daughter's hair and if her hair reacts the same way then the Jojoba Hair One will become a part of the permanent rotation along with my beloved WEN  and my castile soap (for clarifying purposes )


Thanks for the review,If I buy one I it will be this one because my hair seems to love Jojoba products.


----------



## Toy (Oct 12, 2008)

HELLO EVERYONE

I am Wen Lover(the Fig),so i had to go to sally's on friday to see how it compares to the Wen,I purchased the Cucumber Aloe I Love it.I will be trying the Others,this will be a back up for me. Love IT.


----------



## yodie (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Olive and Jojoba? I tried the Olive, but wasn't too impressed. I returned it.  I wonder if Jojoba will be a better match for my hair.  I'm in love with WEN's Sweet Almond, so it's kind of hard to swtich up.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 12, 2008)

yodie said:


> Has anyone tried the Olive and Jojoba? I tried the Olive, but wasn't too impressed. I returned it.  I wonder if Jojoba will be a better match for my hair.  I'm in love with WEN's Sweet Almond, so it's kind of hard to swtich up.



I know what you mean. I bought the jojoba because some heffalet bought the olive lol. I think I might try it today.  If so I'll let you know how it worked for me.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

yodie said:


> Has anyone tried the Olive and Jojoba? I tried the Olive, but wasn't too impressed. I returned it. I wonder if Jojoba will be a better match for my hair. I'm in love with WEN's Sweet Almond, so it's kind of hard to swtich up.


 
Did you clarify your hair first yodie? It's good to get all other products build up off of the hair before trying a new product in order to accurately get a feel on how a product really works on the hair. It works for me this way everytime.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

yodie said:


> Has anyone tried the Olive and Jojoba? I tried the Olive, but wasn't too impressed. I returned it. I wonder if Jojoba will be a better match for my hair. I'm in love with WEN's Sweet Almond, so it's kind of hard to swtich up.


 
I did a review of the Jojoba Hair One. My post is number 213.
My review of the Olive Hair One is post 172.


----------



## yodie (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Aggie,

Yep, I made sure to clarify first. The Olive Oil didn't feel bad.  It just didn't feel as great as WEN.  Maybe the jojoba would feel better in my hair.


Aggie said:


> Did you clarify your hair first yodie? It's good to get all other products build up off of the hair before trying a new product in order to accurately get a feel on how a product really works on the hair. It works for me this way everytime.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

yodie said:


> Hi Aggie,
> 
> Yep, I made sure to clarify first. The Olive Oil didn't feel bad. It just didn't feel as great as WEN. Maybe the jojoba would feel better in my hair.


 
Okay honey. When I used WEN for the first time, I wasn't really blown away either, But I love it now so I am glad that I didn't prematurely give up on it. Maybe you should give the hair one some more time before you give up completely on it and see if you still feel the same way after 3 or 4 washes. Also many ladies are using the hair one as a leave-in/moisturizer with good results.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 12, 2008)

I tired the hair one and it was a no go.  Nowhere near as good as my Almond mint.

Maybe I'll use it as a leave in.


----------



## ShantWhite (Oct 12, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I tired the hair one and it was a no go.  Nowhere near as good as my Almond mint.
> 
> Maybe I'll use it as a leave in.


 

It is so interesting learning things on this board because this is a PRIME example of what works for one person may not work for another.

After clarifying, I tried the Hair One Olive Oil today.  It left my hair feeling absolutely wonderful!  Heck, I'm scared to put any products on it because I want to keep this feeling


----------



## Hot40 (Oct 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me what this prodcut is and how to use it??


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> can anyone tell me what this prodcut is and how to use it??


 
Hot40, this is the generic version of Chaz Dean's WEN cleansing conditioners sold at Sally's Beauty Supply Store. It cost less money and there are slight differences in the ingredients which are listed somewhere in the beginning of this thread, however they are both free of sulfates. It is a shampoo replacement, ie, a conditioner used in place of a shampoo to clean and condition the hair and it can also be used as a leave-in treatment and moisturizer. HTH.

Like WEN cleansing Conditioners, it is working for some people and for others, it isn't. So it depends on your hair I guess. I know I will be using it, that is all.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 12, 2008)

Is this only available at Sally's, like the Curlformers? No fair1


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> Is this only available at Sally's, like the Curlformers? No fair1


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow these reviews are getting me anxious for my Hir One now. Thank you Nice & Wavy for purchasing one for my birthday gift. I love you and can't wait for it to get here.


 
You are more than welcome, sis!  You will get it soon

Love you too girl...enjoy!

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> Is this only available at Sally's, like the Curlformers? No fair1


 
They have them here on LI, ddtexlaxd  Most of the Sally's I've been too have them.  They have it too at the Sally's off of Stewart Ave, where the Burlington Coat factory is, near Roosevelt Field Mall.


----------



## yodie (Oct 12, 2008)

OK, thanks. 
I'll check your posts. 





EMJazzy said:


> I did a review of the Jojoba Hair One. My post is number 213.
> My review of the Olive Hair One is post 172.


----------



## yodie (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe we have similar hair. I love the Almond Mint too. I know WEN is crazy expensive, but my hair is worth every penny.



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I tired the hair one and it was a no go.  Nowhere near as good as my Almond mint.
> 
> Maybe I'll use it as a leave in.


----------



## MD_Lady (Oct 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> A trip to Sally's is in my future


You and me both!!!


----------



## Enchantmt (Oct 13, 2008)

I have only used this once, but so far I think I like wen better. One goes on with sort of a waxy feel to it, and I had even shampooed before using it for the first time.  I liked the tingle, but I will have to use it a few more times before making a final decision.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 13, 2008)

Every Sally's I've been to has NO CLUE about this product!  Which stores are you ladies in the MD/DC area finding *Hair One*?


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 13, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Every Sally's I've been to has NO CLUE about this product!  Which stores are you ladies in the MD/DC area finding *Hair One*?


 

I found it at the one on Rt 301 next to that Walmart..you may just have to look for yourself cause the people working there are acting so clueless right about now but the product is there sitting right on the shelf.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 13, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> I have only used this once, but so far I think I like wen better. One goes on with sort of a waxy feel to it, and I had even shampooed before using it for the first time. I liked the tingle, but I will have to use it a few more times before making a final decision.


 
I'm with you, Enchantmt.  I tried it today and I dunno....I didn't get a "WOW" with it.  I shampoo'd my hair really well before using it.  I massaged it in my hair as per directions.  I let it sit on my hair for about 1 hour.  I rinsed and it felt somewhat waxy to me and did not detangle like I thought it would.  I felt the need to put in some AO GPB afterwards and I did and my hair felt better.

I'm going to give it another chance to see what happens.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 13, 2008)

marie170 said:


> I found it at the one on Rt 301 next to that Walmart..*you may just have to look for yourself cause the people working there are acting so clueless right about now* but the product is there sitting right on the shelf.


 

This is so true. I went the Sally's in my neighbor and  got the blank stare. I left and went to another Sally's clear across town and it was in that store.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm with you, Enchantmt. I tried it today and I dunno....I didn't get a "WOW" with it. I shampoo'd my hair really well before using it. I massaged it in my hair as per directions. I let it sit on my hair for about 1 hour. I rinsed and it *felt somewhat waxy to me* and did not detangle like I thought it would. I felt the need to put in some AO GPB afterwards and I did and my hair felt better.
> 
> I'm going to give it another chance to see what happens.


 
Awww, really? I'll take it off your hands if you don't like it honey.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Awww, really? I'll take it off your hands if you don't like it honey.


 
I'm going to give it another try.  If it still doesn't feel the way I like it, I will most certainly pass it on to you!


----------



## Honi (Oct 13, 2008)

My mother had given me her Wen. She said it was ok but not good enough to repurchase so I was excited to get some free Wen and the hydrating mask stuff.

I didn't try the Wen first but tried the Hair one Olive oil.  Now it didn't wow me and my hair felt a little tangled but I think the reason was because I just used Elucence Extended Moisture repair treatment (I love that stuff) before Hair one.  Felt good going on but I noted tangles during rinse out. It felt kinda stripped and wierd which is why I think it was because of the protein used prior. I corrected it with some Suave humectant and it felt a little better.  I airdried my hair overnight and today its soft.  I will give it another try before moving on to Wen.

I also tried it on my daughters hair and it was just ok.  Didn't really wow me.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 21, 2008)

OK  I tried the Olive Oil Hair One this past Sunday.  HATTED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It left my hair a tangled mess!  Even my beloved WEN was not able to  make my hair soft again. (I used some WEN after rinsing out the HO)  Mind you I am one week post my touch up.

The only thing that saved me to do my rollerset was the Wen Fig Styling Creme.  After I would put that on each section before rollersetting it, I was able to comb through my hair.  That stuff is really good.  Also my rollerset came out really soft too!


----------



## poookie (Oct 21, 2008)

i gave the olive oil a 2nd try.  didn't pre-poo this time around before using.  followed the directions exactly as on the bottle.  it made my hair feel even MORE amazing the first time around (the first time, i was 3 days post relaxer; now i'm 2.5 weeks post).  my hair was soft, super moisturized, and extremely easy to detangle.  even after rinsing it all out, it felt as if i'd put some sort of detangling serum in it!  i did a twist-out, and it came out lovely.

i should mention that i left the stuff on my head in the shower for about 10 minutes.  my scalp rinsed clean, no build-up or residue left afterwards.

BUT i had a horribly painful headache after using this.  this is due to my allergy to peppermint / menthol.  leave this stuff on too long, and it can seep into your head, and cause severe headaches (if you're sensitive to menthol and peppermint like i am).  the pain lasted for about 4 - 5 hours.

my hair felt GREAT though!!  i think that next time, i'll avoid leaving it on my scalp, and just concentrate on the length of my hair.


----------



## glam- (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, I purchased the Olive Hair One last night. I didn't plan to use it that night, so I massaged a mixture of jojoba with a dash of tea tree on my scalp.  An hour later I decided to wash and grabbed the Hair One.  First instead of clarifying I washed with garlic shampoo, because I've been having some shedding issues.  Then, I rinsed well and applied the Hair One to my scalp and hair.  I had a great cool tingling feeling, but I am sure it was the residual from the teatree oil.  I massaged it into the hair sections and then used a shower comb to detangle.  I let the product sit for a few minutes and then rinsed.  As an effort to test this product on its own, I applied the Hair One as my only leave in.  Combed through, focused a little extra on the ends of course.  I then wet bunned with my good hairdays pins.  

This morning when I took my hair down I was very pleased.  My hair did not feel at all weighed down and one of the first people I saw at the office this morning said, "Wow, your hair looks great!"  Another person said the same thing later.  I think I am really going to like this product.  My curls are way bouncy.  I'm glad I took the plunge and I think this will be a keeper for me.

I attached- a pic, and yes, I know I need to apply oil to my ends to seal so they won't look so dry.  I just wanted to see what the results of the Hair One solo would be.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 21, 2008)

^^Your hair looks yummy, Glam!! I'm glad you liked the HO.

I, on the other hand, have decided to use this stuff to shave my legs ....


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2008)

glam- said:


> Okay, I purchased the Olive Hair One last night. I didn't plan to use it that night, so I massaged a mixture of jojoba with a dash of tea tree on my scalp.  An hour later I decided to wash and grabbed the Hair One.  First instead of clarifying I washed with garlic shampoo, because I've been having some shedding issues.  Then, I rinsed well and applied the Hair One to my scalp and hair.  I had a great cool tingling feeling, but I am sure it was the residual from the teatree oil.  I massaged it into the hair sections and then used a shower comb to detangle.  I let the product sit for a few minutes and then rinsed.  As an effort to test this product on its own, I applied the Hair One as my only leave in.  Combed through, focused a little extra on the ends of course.  I then wet bunned with my good hairdays pins.
> 
> This morning when I took my hair down I was very pleased.  My hair did not feel at all weighed down and one of the first people I saw at the office this morning said, "Wow, your hair looks great!"  Another person said the same thing later.  I think I am really going to like this product.  My curls are way bouncy.  I'm glad I took the plunge and I think this will be a keeper for me.
> 
> I attached- a pic, and yes, I know I need to apply oil to my ends to seal so they won't look so dry.  I just wanted to see what the results of the Hair One solo would be.



Pretty hair!  The curls!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2008)

glam- said:


> Okay, I purchased the Olive Hair One last night. I didn't plan to use it that night, so I massaged a mixture of jojoba with a dash of tea tree on my scalp. An hour later I decided to wash and grabbed the Hair One. First instead of clarifying I washed with garlic shampoo, because I've been having some shedding issues. Then, I rinsed well and applied the Hair One to my scalp and hair. I had a great cool tingling feeling, but I am sure it was the residual from the teatree oil. I massaged it into the hair sections and then used a shower comb to detangle. I let the product sit for a few minutes and then rinsed. As an effort to test this product on its own, I applied the Hair One as my only leave in. Combed through, focused a little extra on the ends of course. I then wet bunned with my good hairdays pins.
> 
> This morning when I took my hair down I was very pleased. My hair did not feel at all weighed down and one of the first people I saw at the office this morning said, "Wow, your hair looks great!" Another person said the same thing later. I think I am really going to like this product. My curls are way bouncy. I'm glad I took the plunge and I think this will be a keeper for me.
> 
> I attached- a pic, and yes, I know I need to apply oil to my ends to seal so they won't look so dry. I just wanted to see what the results of the Hair One solo would be.


 
Wow glam, your hair is gorgeous. Thanks for posting your helpful review of the Hair One.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Oct 22, 2008)

I bought the Olive Oil Hair One yesterday after work.  The lady working at the Sallys I went to knew exactly what I was talking about.  She said she hadn't tried it yet, but plans to.

I'm going to try Hair One today.  I'll clarify with my Cream of Nature clarifying shampoo first.  I'll use Hair One as my only leave in.  I'm going to airdry my hair (not sure of the method yet) and then pincurl (my new favorite style).

I'll be give you guys a review when I'm done.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Oct 22, 2008)

So I just got out of the shower...I still have Hair One Olive Oil version in my hair.  Wow it tingles .

I clarified like I said I would.  Then I started applying the Hair One to my scalp and roots and massaging it in.  The I moved to saturating the length of my hair.

I decided to let it sit in my hair like I would a deep conditioner.  I just put a plastic cap over it (no heat).  I'll let it sit for 30 minutes and then rinse it out.

I'll be back with more later.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 22, 2008)

I must co-sign with those who are or were not fond of the Olive Oil Hair One.

I posted a few threads earlier that I thought I liked it...but I think I may have to retract that statement. 

I have used this a total of 3 times so far. The first 2 times I did not clarify but the third time I did clarify to see if I would get better results...  

The first time I used it I was 10 weeks post relaxer - so I had at little new growth - I applied the conditioner as instructed on the bottle and rinsed. It was soft as I was rinsing, but afterwards my hair was not very soft and it was VERY tangled. I had to use my faithful Biolage leave in to actually get a comb through my hair. 
My Hairveda Moist 24/7 or suave tropical coconut has never left my hair like this.

But I figured my experience was because I had alot of new growth so I waited after my relaxer to try it again... 

Maybe it's just my hair or hair type but this stuff is not working for me so far. It does not leave my hair feeling or looking to good.
The Olive Oil is the only one I've tried, so I'm not sure what effect the others would have.

As far as co-washing goes, I think I'll stick with Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7 (AWESOME!!) or Suave if need be... (I'll be trying the WEN when it fits in my budget)


----------



## candita (Oct 22, 2008)

OK ladies, my two cents...

I used the jojoba cleansing cream twice, once after clarifying and once after regular shampoo. I honestly didn't feel a difference between the two. My hair was soft after I rinsed out, but it lacked the <<WOW>> factor I got from my Fig WEN. The day after using my WEN, my hair was still nice and soft. The day after the Hair One, my hair felt a little dry (as though I'd used just any ol', generic conditioner). I really felt the difference after getting out of the shower and combing with my Jilbere. With the WEN, combing was a breeze and I barely had to detangle (I'm about 3 weeks post, but I self relaxed last time and didn't do a terrific job, so it feels more like 5 weeks post), but with the Hair One my hair was matted at the crown. Lastly, I felt like I had to pump a lot more with the Hair One than I did with the WEN. The WEN was easier to spread throughout my hair. With The Jojoba, it felt like it went on thinner, so I easily pumped the bottle twice as much. 

Overall, I got more hair loss with the Hair One so I don't think I'll repurchase the Hair One. It's tough on my budget but the WEN is better on my hair. 

I do think that for a leave-in or daily moisturizer, the Hair One has worked pretty well. I'm going to use the remainder of the bottle for daily moisturizing my ends, but not for a cleansing con.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Oct 22, 2008)

So my hair is finally dry after airdrying in rollers.  I will say that so far I really like the Hair One so if everyone is saying that WEN is better I'm really going to have to try it.  Right now Hair One alone has my hair nice and fluffy and thick without being frizzy.  It's soft and it feel moisturized (I haven't put anything in my hair other than Hair One and water to set it).  

I'll see how my hair feels tomorrow to see if it still feels this way.  Anyway so far I like Hair One and now I'm even more anxious to try WEN.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

poookie said:


> i gave the olive oil a 2nd try. didn't pre-poo this time around before using. followed the directions exactly as on the bottle. it made my hair feel even MORE amazing the first time around (the first time, i was 3 days post relaxer; now i'm 2.5 weeks post). my hair was soft, super moisturized, and extremely easy to detangle. even after rinsing it all out, it felt as if i'd put some sort of detangling serum in it! i did a twist-out, and it came out lovely.
> 
> i should mention that i left the stuff on my head in the shower for about 10 minutes. my scalp rinsed clean, no build-up or residue left afterwards.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness....maybe that's why I had two headaches...I couldn't figure out why my head hurt so and now I see...it was after using Hair One!!!  Although it really made my hair nice after using it (see siggy pics) I am not going to use this anymore...I can't be bothered with headaches



glam- said:


> Okay, I purchased the Olive Hair One last night. I didn't plan to use it that night, so I massaged a mixture of jojoba with a dash of tea tree on my scalp. An hour later I decided to wash and grabbed the Hair One. First instead of clarifying I washed with garlic shampoo, because I've been having some shedding issues. Then, I rinsed well and applied the Hair One to my scalp and hair. I had a great cool tingling feeling, but I am sure it was the residual from the teatree oil. I massaged it into the hair sections and then used a shower comb to detangle. I let the product sit for a few minutes and then rinsed. As an effort to test this product on its own, I applied the Hair One as my only leave in. Combed through, focused a little extra on the ends of course. I then wet bunned with my good hairdays pins.
> 
> This morning when I took my hair down I was very pleased. My hair did not feel at all weighed down and one of the first people I saw at the office this morning said, "Wow, your hair looks great!" Another person said the same thing later. I think I am really going to like this product. My curls are way bouncy. I'm glad I took the plunge and I think this will be a keeper for me.
> 
> I attached- a pic, and yes, I know I need to apply oil to my ends to seal so they won't look so dry. I just wanted to see what the results of the Hair One solo would be.


Your hair is soooooooooo beautiful, glam.  I can't wait until my hair gets to your length and thickness


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 23, 2008)

*I'm on it.  I would love to try WEN but do not appreciate being forced to give up financials and be placed in a situation where a company is going to send me product when they feel like it (a la monthly)   *


----------



## Eisani (Oct 23, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> *I'm on it. I would love to try WEN but do not appreciate being forced to give up financials and be placed in a situation where a company is going to send me product when they feel like it (a la monthly) *


 
You can get it from Curlmart.com w/o the monthly hook up .


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 25, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Now you gonna make me go out and get the jojoba one!!!


 
Yep, I agree.


----------



## january noir (Oct 25, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> *I'm on it.  I would love to try WEN but do not appreciate being forced to give up financials and be placed in a situation where a company is going to send me product when they feel like it (a la monthly)   *



Wen can also be purchased from QVC, Amazon.com and directly from Chaz Dean's site without subscribing to the autoship plan.   Here is the link to a Wen thread that is chock full of information about Wen and links to the various websites that you can purchase.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=253337


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 25, 2008)

glam- said:


> Okay, I purchased the Olive Hair One last night. I didn't plan to use it that night, so I massaged a mixture of jojoba with a dash of tea tree on my scalp. An hour later I decided to wash and grabbed the Hair One. First instead of clarifying I washed with garlic shampoo, because I've been having some shedding issues. Then, I rinsed well and applied the Hair One to my scalp and hair. I had a great cool tingling feeling, but I am sure it was the residual from the teatree oil. I massaged it into the hair sections and then used a shower comb to detangle. I let the product sit for a few minutes and then rinsed. As an effort to test this product on its own, I applied the Hair One as my only leave in. Combed through, focused a little extra on the ends of course. I then wet bunned with my good hairdays pins.
> 
> This morning when I took my hair down I was very pleased. My hair did not feel at all weighed down and one of the first people I saw at the office this morning said, "Wow, your hair looks great!" Another person said the same thing later. I think I am really going to like this product. My curls are way bouncy. I'm glad I took the plunge and I think this will be a keeper for me.
> 
> I attached- a pic, and yes, I know I need to apply oil to my ends to seal so they won't look so dry. I just wanted to see what the results of the Hair One solo would be.


 
Love your curls!!!


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Oct 27, 2008)

I purchased the hair one olive oil formula on Saturday because I didnt have the patience to wait for my Wen that i ordered from QVC, I ordered the 3 6 oz bottles for $33.00 (it came in the mail today) but the hair one was amazing!! the olive oil formula is great for dry hair and for naturals. It smells nice too, I loved how it made my scalp tingle and how creamy it was. My hair came out great, I washed with it then rinsed and applied more and used it as a deep conditioner, my scalp felt very clean and my hair soft. I will use the wen this weekend to see how it compares, but I have a feeling I will be purchasing more Hair One, you get more for the money and with a sally's card its only 9.99. try it you wont be sorry. My natural hair loved the olive oil, I got the last bottle on the shelf...others must be using it as well.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought this at Sally's yesterday -- the jojoba one and used it after coloring last night.   I used about 20 pumps on wet hair.  Twenty pumps was not that much, so I still have 99% of the bottle left over.  I massaged it all through my hair and did what the directions said and wet my hands and rubbed them together to really coat my hair with the condish.  I left it in about 15 minutes and rinsed and used about four pumps as a leave-in and sealed with my shea butter mixture.  All of my usual products are in Atlanta and I only have with me stuff that I put in three ounce bottles several months ago that dried my hair out horribly Tuesday night. My hair is wonderfully texturized, soft, moistured today.  However, the thing that is really knocking me out is the incredible shine, which is ridiculous.  I will have to leave it here in Chicago because if I try to take it with me, they will probably confiscate it (they confiscated my Nature's Blessing a couple years ago and I was not happy, let me tell you...) and my mom said that she will take very good care of it with a cheshire cat grin on her face.  I liked it enough to go pay $10.99 for another bottle tomorrow when I get back to Atlanta.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I bought this at Sally's yesterday -- the jojoba one and used it after coloring last night. I used about 20 pumps on wet hair. Twenty pumps was not that much, so I still have 99% of the bottle left over. I massaged it all through my hair and did what the directions said and wet my hands and rubbed them together to really coat my hair with the condish. I left it in about 15 minutes and rinsed and used about four pumps as a leave-in and sealed with my shea butter mixture. All of my usual products are in Atlanta and I only have with me stuff that I put in three ounce bottles several months ago that dried my hair out horribly Tuesday night. My hair is wonderfully texturized, soft, moistured today. However, the thing that is really knocking me out is the incredible shine, which is ridiculous. I will have to leave it here in Chicago because if I try to take it with me, they will probably confiscate it (they confiscated my Nature's Blessing a couple years ago and I was not happy, let me tell you...) and my mom said that she will take very good care of it with a cheshire cat grin on her face. I liked it enough to go pay $10.99 for another bottle tomorrow when I get back to Atlanta.


 
Thanks for the review adw, I just washed my hair with the Olive Oil Hair One and left some in as a leave in as well and my hair really love this conditioner. It really softens, detangles and add shine to my hair just like it does yours. I will have to get a few bottles when I come to the US.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I bought this at Sally's yesterday -- the jojoba one and used it after coloring last night. I used about 20 pumps on wet hair. Twenty pumps was not that much, so I still have 99% of the bottle left over. I massaged it all through my hair and did what the directions said and wet my hands and rubbed them together to really coat my hair with the condish. I left it in about 15 minutes and rinsed and used about four pumps as a leave-in and sealed with my shea butter mixture. All of my usual products are in Atlanta and I only have with me stuff that I put in three ounce bottles several months ago that dried my hair out horribly Tuesday night. My hair is wonderfully texturized, soft, moistured today. However, the thing that is really knocking me out is the incredible shine, which is ridiculous. I will have to leave it here in Chicago because if I try to take it with me, they will probably confiscate it (they confiscated my Nature's Blessing a couple years ago and I was not happy, let me tell you...) and my mom said that she will take very good care of it with a cheshire cat grin on her face. I liked it enough to go pay $10.99 for another bottle tomorrow when I get back to Atlanta.


 


Aggie said:


> Thanks for the review adw, I just washed my hair with the Olive Oil Hair One and left some in as a leave in as well and my hair really love this conditioner. It really softens, detangles and add shine to my hair just like it does yours. I will have to get a few bottles when I come to the US.


 

I trust what you girls say - more than many....Hmmmm... It may fall into my basket at Sally's over Xmas Break!!!!


----------



## Toy (Nov 27, 2008)

I have tried the cucumber aloe it was ok ,i also tried the Olive oil one my hair loves it. i love the smell I use this to stretch out using all my Wen this one is a keeper,


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I bought this at Sally's yesterday -- the jojoba one and used it after coloring last night. I used about 20 pumps on wet hair. Twenty pumps was not that much, so I still have 99% of the bottle left over. I massaged it all through my hair and did what the directions said and wet my hands and rubbed them together to really coat my hair with the condish. I left it in about 15 minutes and rinsed and used about four pumps as a leave-in and sealed with my shea butter mixture. All of my usual products are in Atlanta and I only have with me stuff that I put in three ounce bottles several months ago that dried my hair out horribly Tuesday night. My hair is wonderfully texturized, soft, moistured today. However, the thing that is really knocking me out is the incredible shine, which is ridiculous. *I will have to leave it here in Chicago because if I try to take it with me, they will probably confiscate it* (they confiscated my Nature's Blessing a couple years ago and I was not happy, let me tell you...) and my mom said that she will take very good care of it with a cheshire cat grin on her face. I liked it enough to go pay $10.99 for another bottle tomorrow when I get back to Atlanta.


 
You can mail it home via the USPS.  Just make sure it's wrap tight so that it won't leak.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 27, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I trust what you girls say - more than many....Hmmmm... It may fall into my basket at Sally's over Xmas Break!!!!




I really did not expect it to perform as well as it did.  I was so pleasantly surprised.  I have hand-in-hair disease today and cannot stop feeling on my hair.  It feels so nice and smooth and the shine is just crazy.  This really is a great product.  When you find something like this and it performs so well and you start to wonder what am I going to do with all the products in the cabinet that I no longer need now.  I normally use alot of product, but I used just a little bit of this and a little bit of shea butter mixture to seal and that is all I needed.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh. You guys post about all these products knowing there are po' college folk like me.... off to Sally's lol.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 5, 2008)

I left my Hair One - jojoba in Chicago and last night my Mom called me and said that she used it according to the directions to wash, condition and as a leave-in, smoothed a tiny bit of Ultra Sheen satin press on and pressed her hair.  She couldn't stop raving about how silky, smooth and non-greasy/oily her hair is and how that saved her $40.00 at the hairdressers.  My mom has never in her life described her hair as silky.



ETA:  I did tell her that I would be posting her review on the forum (smile).  She really couldn't stop talking about the stuff and my mom is not very loquacious.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> It's hard not to become a PJ when you are a member of LHCF.
> 
> *I think it depends on the area where your Sally is located.* There is black manager at the Sally I visit.


 
I see African American employees at some Sally's in Los Angeles.  In fact, the one on Crenshaw Boulevard has nothing but African American women employed there.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 5, 2008)

i have the olive oil one and the jojoba one. havent tried them yet but i hope it works because i am in love with wen and would like the option of getting a cheaper version.


----------



## january noir (Dec 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> You can mail it home via the USPS.  Just make sure it's wrap tight so that it won't leak.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am happy that I left it in Chicago just to have the pleasure of my Mom having the opportunity to use and fall in love with a  product with such wonderful natural ingredients and/or botanicals, something not at all harsh...


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Dec 5, 2008)

used the wen jojoba one today after clarifying with ors creamy aloe... i'm 1 week post, so i followed the wen with aphogee 2 min reconstructor, then shescentit avocado condish as my DC.... 

i thought i was hairgasming using the hair one!!!!   i never had my hair feeling that soft during a SHAMPOO!!! and even after i used aphogee, my hair felt strong, but still soft... and i hate to turn this thread into a shescentit thread, but that avocado condish is the SLIPPIEST condish i've ever used IN LIFE (and trust, yal LHCFers have me buying any and every condish on the market)....i didn't DC with heat, just had my plastic cap on my head and watched some tv, ate some dinner... my hair was so soft and slippy when i finally rinsed!  i used some organix coconut milk condish as my rinseout, lightly towel dried, then put some hair one in as a leave in before i twisted my hair with shescentit seyani hair butter...

my hair is sooooooooooooooo soft and ridiculously shiny!  i can't wait to see how it turns out in the morning!  i LUBS me some hair one now!

my only complaint is that the jojoba one smells like lysol, menthol and whatever they use to clean hospitals   but i think i've used enough good smelling products to cover it up, so i'm good now! and i liked how it made my scalp tingle! 

ok, i'm done


----------



## angelbaby (May 29, 2009)

I have been using this for approximately two months now and I am a believer!  My hair has never felt so soft and I have never had so little breakage if any.  I can't thank you all enough for discovering this product and the Silk Elements Relaxer.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 29, 2009)

I currently use WEN, but I think I may pick up a bottle to see how it compares


----------



## january noir (May 29, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I currently use WEN, but I think I may pick up a bottle to see how it compares



It doesn't.   I purchased and used it 2x.   I keep the bottle in my cabinet in case of an emergency.


----------



## mezzogirl (Nov 4, 2009)

My ends have been dry and crunchy lately and my regular staples weren't working the same so I thought I'd try Hair One Olive Oil.  I just washed and DC my hair last night but it came out rough.  I rinsed my hair with diluted baking soda, rinsed and then poured ACV over my hair and scalp and rinsed.  I then proceeded to wash with more than the minimum no. of pumps.  After rinsing, my new growth didn't feel softer but my ends did.  I'm about 5 or 6 weeks post.  The interesting thing is that there wasn't a single hair in the shower.  I always see a few hairs wrapped around the drain or stuck on the tile.  I looked around and saw nothing.  I'm not sure yet if I can attribute that to the Hair One.  I have to give it a few more tries.  Because the ends felt soft but the rest of my hair did not, I am sitting with AO WC on my head for deep conditioning.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 1, 2010)

Bumping this thread to see if anyone is still using Hair One. I picked up the Olive Oil brand today.


----------



## LiqueXX (Jan 2, 2010)

hopeful said:


> And for the record, it is 12 ounces.  So you would get 36 ounces if you bought 3 bottles.



Plus you don't have to pay shipping cost if you buy Hair One in the store.


----------



## Bachelorette (Jan 7, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Bumping this thread to see if anyone is still using Hair One. I picked up the Olive Oil brand today.



Im thinking of getting it on Friday and wiuth all these reviews, I dont know whether to do Olive oil or Jojoba


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to try some of the other scents. I love the Tea Tree one, maybe I should stick to what I know...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 7, 2010)

So I picked up Hair One this past Sunday and I'm very, very disappointed. Perhaps I just got a bad item. Where do I start?

First, I could not get the pump to work. I pumped and pumped and pumped but couldn't get the product out. The product was so thick and lumpy that I had to force it out with my finger. It was a thick, white gooey mess!  So I spooned about a quarter size and applied to my scalp as the directions stated. Oh, boy. It was a sticky, gooey lump of mess!!  I figured that I just wasn't working hard enough, so I continued to massage my scalp. Then, I took a little more and added to the nape and massaged through, as the directions stated. When I was done, my hair was sticky, gooey...HORRIBLE!!

I ended up having to clarify in order to get that stuff out of my hair. I then deep conditioned and air-dried. 

I am so disappointed after all the good reviews. I won't take a chance on buying another product. I think it's best to go back to WEN because I really love it. 

This stuff will go right back to Sally's this weekend...


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never tried WEN so I can't compare it to Hair One, but I'm liking the results of using Hair One this winter.  I won't use it in the summer though b/c I CW so often and need a gentle poo to break down all the CW gunk during summer.

I did find that I had to apply the Hair One to my hair first and then use quite a bit of water before I could get it to spread and foam up.


----------



## JMH1908 (Jan 7, 2010)

I currently use the Olive Oil but I only use a little of it as a leave-in. I tried Co-washing with it and I find it too heavy for my hair. I may try either the tea tree or jojoba next time in the small sample packets to make my decision.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 7, 2010)

_I'm relaxed, with new growth that is tightly wound, and I've used Hair One Olive Oil since 6/09. Thanks to H/O, I was able to do a 40 week stretch I use it as a deep con with heat - it's a keeper for me!_


----------



## acapnleo (Jan 9, 2010)

I just purchased this today... I'm looking forward to using it for my wash n go's... I have the Olive Oil one.


----------



## january noir (Jan 9, 2010)

JD2'd said:


> I've never tried WEN so I can't compare it to Hair One, but I'm liking the results of using Hair One this winter.  I won't use it in the summer though b/c I CW so often and need a gentle poo to break down all the CW gunk during summer.
> 
> I did find that I had to apply the Hair One to my hair first and then use quite a bit of water before I could get it to spread and foam up.



You have to make sure your hair is thoroughly wet before applying any of these products whether it's Hair One or Wen.  It makes the application easier.

Did you do that?

You will still have to add a little more water to make the product spread even more.  Massage scalp well and make sure product is distributed from root to ends.

Wen is still the superior product in my opinion.  $ per $ it's the most economical too.   You pay a little more, but you get more benefit in the long run.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a product junkie so I was planning to purchase the Wen Sweet Almond this week. However, I was in Sally's today to pick up some other products and saw this and after quickly reading he ingredient list I realized that it was a knock-off for Wen. Needless to say, it came home with me today and I used it on my daughter who has 4b/c dry hair. She had just washed her hair this afternoon and was freshly air-dried. Her hair was a dry brillow pad mess. I clarified her and then used the Hair One Olive Oil Cleansing Shampoo. I parted her hair in 4 sections and used 5 pumps per section and IMMEDIATELY saw a difference.

I didn't even have to detangle her and her waves and curls popped immediately. Normally, I put her under the dryer for 20 minutes but the slip and results of her hair tempted me to skip this step. So I just put a plastic cap on and let her walk around for 10 minutes.

We just washed her hair out and I'm amazed. Her hair feels moist. I still didn't have to detangle her hair. I put some Herbal Essence Leave LTR in it.

And she's airdrying beautifully with those thick, wavy, bouncy curls still in place. She is 13yrs. old and is 24 months into her transition with EL hair and she's a 4b/4c with thick and thirsty hair.

I'll report more later but I can't wait to try this on my hair. I did take pictures of her hair right before she started airdrying and she wants me to blow her hair out so I'll post the end results with pictures later on.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been using Hair one for 6 weeks now and I love it! it is absolutely a wonderful product, I have only used Olive Oil once and the Jojoba oil for 6 weeks, I double washed in one week. I love it!!!! I think this is awesome while the PJ in me wants to get the WEN I am totally content with Hair One. 

I get soft hair everytime I wash. I add to the middle of my hair and my nape then let a little water run in it not much a spit of water. I add more to the sides and massage for 3 minutes, rinse, then for my condition I do the same as a wash and let it sit for the conditioner, my hair is SOFT each time, I just had to learn to rinse well, afterwards I use my Aussie 3 Minute and wahlah the perfect head of hair. I LOVE Hair one and when I get a good coupon 25% off I am buying a case of it!


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Feb 7, 2010)

The PJ in me can't wait to try WEN but I'm very impressed with Hair One's Olive Oil. I am not due to cowash my hair until Tuesday but I might try it tomorrow because I'm so impressed. 

I really like the idea of having only two steps to my regiment.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 6, 2010)

so....how come no one mentioned the tingly sensation you get???

I used this after my wash with Aphogee Damaged Hair Shampoo...of course because of the protein my hair was hard. I followed with the Hair One Jojoba. It felt like the pores on my head opened up! My hair was so soft!  This is a staple for me!

Yeeeeaa budddy!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 30, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Hair One- Jojoba. I tried a packet of it this past weekend and my hair was beyond soft. Mind u I was in a hotel and I had none of my usual hair products around. I needed to wash my hair for a party. I was SO skeptical but I did exactly what the package said. I left it in for about 10 minutes and then rinsed thoroughly then applied a small amount HE Hello Hydration to my ends only as a leave in. PURRRRFECT! 

The Hair One alone did a wonderful job. It was so easy to style my hair, incredibly soft and manageable.

Now that I am back in town I will be purchasing a bottle. I only had a sample packet.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a nice stock and at the end of the year I will refill.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 31, 2010)

speaking of cleansing conditioners - some Stylist named Cutler is comming out with his version sometime this April on HSN, anyone else hear of tthis?


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (May 22, 2010)

Just purchased the Hair One hair cleanser and conditioner (olive oil) for dry hair.  I LOVE it!!  Will def keep using this one!


----------



## bimtheduck (May 23, 2010)

I purchased two of the sample sizes of the tea tree version but I have yet to use them.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

I loves me so Hair One Olive OIL I DO I DO!!!!!!
Been using it since January 1, 2010 I will not return to Shampoo I will NOT~


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 23, 2010)

I've been using the tea tree since..jan or feb. I can't wait to run out of my wen fig so I can get the olive oil. I loved the olive oil!


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I've been using the tea tree since..jan or feb. I can't wait to run out of my wen fig so I can get the olive oil. I loved the olive oil!



I definitely feel a difference in my hair health all together, I love it. No SPLIT END problems like before. Just softer hair that holds moisture over all. Just a nicer head of hair. I am so unhappy I slept on it. 

If I would have seen this thread I might have tried it. I just got tired of seeing the WEN commercials and then when I seen the price I was like  So I googled Knock off and Hair One came right up. 

I have never been happier with a Knock Off product!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 23, 2010)

^^I hooked my mom to it also. She absolutely loves it!!! She was telling me how her new growth is so soft! I'm def. a fan!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm purchasing this tomorrow . I'll report back later in the week. I'm hoping to like it because most of the time shampooing feels like it's damaging my hair just by how stripping it is and the super gentle ones leave my scalp feeling dingy. I hope this stuff is able to clean and retain moisture at the same time, that would be a miracle lol.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jun 2, 2010)

I love me some Hair One as well I didnt try it until after I stopped using sulfate poos I grabbed it when I saw sulfate free. I use the Olive oil one and my hair absolutely loves it and feels so soft and I love the refreshed feeling it gives my scalp. I have a question does everyone still use a conditioner afterward because I do and wonder if it is necessary.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^I do also.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 2, 2010)

Hair One Olive Oil is wonderful I've used it since 6/09, as a deep con. It makes my 22 week post hair so easy to comb!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love it...I bought a sample and didn't like the smell so much but with the results I got my hair really loved it. I am finally running out of my current shampoo so I bought some more samples from Sallys the other day....This will be the replacement....Even when I was working out and sweating it cleansed really really good. Shampoo is going out the door!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 6, 2010)

*I'll one day try the WEN but Hair One was not bad today. I bought the normal sized Olive Oil and sample size Jojoba...clarified first{castor oil needed removal} then used jojoba...nice tingle, followed exact directions.  My tangles were less..no sticking together ends, my hair needed much less separation before twisting, shed hairs were easily removed. I'll try the regular sized Olive Oil next shampoo. Cannot say softer because I used ORS Lock/twist for hold.*​


----------



## yodie (Jun 6, 2010)

I lovedddd WEN, but my budget did not. So, I'll have to pick up Hair One before I wash again. I only use one sulfate free shampoo. So, Hair One it is.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup I ran out of WEN Fig tonite. I need to get the olive oil one. I have the tea tree one. I just realized tonite that I need to use more to get that tingle feeling.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jun 6, 2010)

I did try this and IMHO, it is not as good as Wen. My hair felt dry after using the Olive Oil formula. I like Wen Fig better because my hair detangles better and feels softer and more moisturized  with Wen.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 13, 2010)

*Dang...wish my order of WEN had arrived before this QVC sale today so I'd know if it agrees with my hair! The gallon sizes discount, free shipping is so tempting but I'll wait and see..hopefully a great sale will return one day.*


----------



## ButtaSmooth (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been using hair one (olive oil) for about 2 months and I absolutely love it! I will never use shampoo again! There is no need to. My hair is left cleansed without the stripped feel of shampoo. Hair One is bomb!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and get a sample size of the Hair One Olive Oil. I'm relaxing this Saturday after a 20 week stretch, and I think I'll try using this instead of shampoo for my next stretch.

I want to use this for my first wash after my relaxer, but I'm doing a cassia powder treatment and don't know if this will do a good job at removing all of the treatment. Should I try this or just shampoo the cassia treatment out (I have to use something, tried just rinsing and it wasn't a good look)?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 8, 2010)

Bumping for a response


----------



## natural_one (Jul 8, 2010)

I just bought this yesterday, the jojoba version, and my hair was so soft. I clarified first and followed the directions. It made my hair so soft and smooth. I can't wait to experience the long term results!


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Jul 9, 2010)

My issue with Hair One is when you first use it your like wow this is different. This is nice but then after a while your like WTH? Is this even cleaning my hair anymore. Its like it causes alot of buildup and then your hair simply begins to protest any further use of the product. It might be better for someone with fine hair. My hair is coarse and the last thing I needs is buildup so its heavier. Plus I think coarsier needs not only more moisture in a conditioner but you got to cleanse it properly.


----------



## Miss_C (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been using the tea tree formula and I love it! I actually feel like sometimes it cleanes my scalp better than shampoo!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 9, 2010)

> I want to use this for my first wash after my relaxer, but I'm doing a cassia powder treatment and don't know if this will do a good job at removing all of the treatment. Should I try this or just shampoo the cassia treatment out (I have to use something, tried just rinsing and it wasn't a good look)?


 
Can anyone answer this?


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 12, 2010)

Sooooo I just looked up Argan Oil and saw Hair One at Sallys sight, I am going to go buy it, there are like 85 reviews for the Tea Tree! Yesssss!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 12, 2010)

OP, I'm glad Hair One works for you! I've never had a reason to deviate from WEN (which I love)!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 19, 2010)

I was in the Black hair shops today and spotted this on the shelves. Remembering that I'd seen this on Traycee's blog, and she was waist length hair, I decided to grab it, as it looks pretty good . I have the Olive Oil one, and I haven't tried it yet, but I need to hurry up and finish my HE Hello Hydration quickly cos I am too excited


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried Hair One (Olive Oil) for the first time yesterday and I won't ever shampoo weekly again. This stuff is lovely and my hair/scalp feels just as clean.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 19, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I was in the Black hair shops today and spotted this on the shelves. Remembering that I'd seen this on Traycee's blog, and she was waist length hair, I decided to grab it, as it looks pretty good . I have the Olive Oil one, and I haven't tried it yet, but I need to hurry up and finish my HE Hello Hydration quickly cos I am too excited


 
Off Topic - sorry CCBoomBoom but i just know when a British girl makes a post because they say, 'Black hair shops' unlike our US friends who say, 'BSS'.  I just had a little smile when i read your post.

On Topic - I have this and haven't yet used it on myself but have used it on my daughter's hair and i will def repurchase.  I use alot of product on my hair in a bid to combat dryness so i don't think it will remove all the build up.

If i did try it i would have to clarify first and then use it.  Is everyone still deep conditioning after the co-wash?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 19, 2010)

I think its a GREAT product. Its wonderful for co-washing! 

It cleanses great, so you can use this without ever going back to shampoo ever again.....

The only cons are:
1. The smell....But its not a BAD smell. Kind of strong/mediciney....but fine.
2. It has cones...and I am going cone-free.....Other than that, if cones don't bother you...its a 100% DO!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 19, 2010)

MontegoBayBaby said:


> My issue with Hair One is when you first use it your like wow this is different. This is nice but then after a while your like WTH? Is this even cleaning my hair anymore. Its like it causes alot of buildup and then your hair simply begins to protest any further use of the product. It might be better for someone with fine hair. My hair is coarse and the last thing I needs is buildup so its heavier. Plus I think coarsier needs not only more moisture in a conditioner but you got to cleanse it properly.


 

I think its the cones...I use this product...no problem...But I was only doing the SAMPLES....So I've done it a total of 3 times with 2-3 month space in between. I still think its a good cleanser, but I can see your beef with it because it has cones....I have fine hair, but A LOT of it...very dense---it even LOOKS course but its not....I don't have to use much of it either to get a good result.


BTW...someone mentioned clarifying before using it....If you have a lot of buildup in your hair....an ACV rinse then using the Hair One may be the way to go.....I have done this with good results...Another good cleanser is using CON Shampoo (has sulfates...I know)... but the CON is very moisturizing too....so it will cleanse/remove buildup without stripping natural moisture...But in this case, the Hair One acts as a conditioner.....Its marketed as a CLEANSER so I tried my hand at using it as such on the 3rd try, and it worked fine....My regular leave-ins have cones, but I don't use A LOT of product, so I never get that huge build-up problem many have....Once I go to a cone-free regimen with my leave-ins, DC's, and regular conditioners, then I think I won't need shampoos or the Hair One cleansers since build-up won't be a big problem anymore.
Hope this helps someone....I still think its worth a try...


PS.....(First timers) Buy the SAMPLE first.....! I caught the samples on sale at Sally's for 1.00 (usually 1.99). I have never bought the bottle....


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 19, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Off Topic - sorry CCBoomBoom but i just know when a British girl makes a post because they say, 'Black hair shops' unlike our US friends who say, 'BSS'.  I just had a little smile when i read your post.
> 
> On Topic - I have this and haven't yet used it on myself but have used it on my daughter's hair and i will def repurchase.  I use alot of product on my hair in a bid to combat dryness so i don't think it will remove all the build up.
> 
> If i did try it i would have to clarify first and then use it.  Is everyone still deep conditioning after the co-wash?



Aww, that's nice . Thanks for the reply as well . The annoying thing is, where I live in Bromley, there are no black hair shops at all, you can only find a few afro brands in Boots, Superdrug and Sally's, but that's it. Must be due to there hardly being a black population in my town, compared to other London areas. I needed some extra stuff so I had to travel all the way to Catford to get what I needed within a more decent range, where I found 3 black hair shops within very close proximity to each other. Which ain't bad though, it was lovely weather today


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 19, 2010)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> PS.....(First timers) Buy the SAMPLE first.....! I caught the samples on sale at Sally's for 1.00 (usually 1.99). I have never bought the bottle....



I never saw any samples at the store . Oh well, I will just have to hope my bottle is worth it


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 19, 2010)

What do you do when you clarify? What is that, what shampoos do this?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> What do you do when you clarify? What is that, what shampoos do this?


 

I use Ion Clarifying Shampoo, I love this for my clarifying I get this from Sally's Beauty Supply, it doesn't over Strip the hair.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 19, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> What do you do when you clarify? What is that, what shampoos do this?



I use Herbal Essences Fresh Balance shampoo, and it's pretty good at clarifying . There are also many other shampoos that do this too, just do a search and you'll find them.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> The one w/Olive Oil:
> 
> water, cetyl alcohol, cetearyl alcohol, amodimethicone, glycerine, aloe leaf juice, butylene glycol and anthemis nobilis flower extract, cofea arabica extract and vaccinium myrtillus fruit extract, roas roxburghii fruit extract, propylene glycol and rosemary leaf extract, olive fruit oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, hydrolyzed wheat protein, menthol, panthenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, BHT, Polysorbate 60, PEG 60 almond dimethylamine, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, citric acid, disodium EDTA, 1, 2-hexanediol and caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, sorbic acid, fragrance




I WISH that I could use the WEN knockoff, but with that amodimethicone right up there on the list, my hair HATED it! I am a little jealous of all ya'll that can enjoy that Wen like experience!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey ladies, do you use deep conditioner after using the Hair One, or not?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ YES!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hey ladies, do you use deep conditioner after using the Hair One, or not?


 

I do; I noticed for me when Using the JOjoba version it was too much; but I must use my DC so I switched of and started using the Olive Oil version and it totally fixed that issue.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 29, 2010)

OK, so I used Hair One Olive Oil for the first time last night, and it seemed to work pretty nicely . And that smell , divine. I think I'm gonna like this product


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

See...now I'm going to HAVE to add this to my stash!  Darn you for this!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jul 30, 2010)

those who overnight DC do you still use your hair one?? or do you use a shampoo??? and then do you just put in a rinse out conditioner after??


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bumping for responses and reviews for Hair One


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the bump.  

Has anybody tried the Hair One Argan Oil?

eta: I luuuuvvs my Wen, and I have actual argan oil, I'm just curious about this product.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jan 3, 2011)

^^^I tried it..I didn't like it..It just didn't seem very moisturizing on my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Thanks for the bump.
> 
> Has anybody tried the Hair One Argan Oil?
> 
> eta: I luuuuvvs my Wen, and I have actual argan oil, I'm just curious about this product.


 

I liked Hair One Argan Oil it alot. It felt really good on my hair and worked well. Great cleansing and conditioning. Just what I expect from Hair one.

They have Sample Packets to be sure


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I may try this,, I love Wen but am open to change!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

I am still voting for Hair One Olive Oil as my favorite I LOVE THIS ONE, Tea tree is okay I just hate the smell , I like the Argan Oil version of Hair one.

I did get the WEN recently and will compare the two. I will be back with my review


----------



## Flor (Feb 4, 2011)

I went to Sally last night to pick up some Hair One Olive Oil and I bought 2 pckgs of Hair One Argan Oil. I did not know they had this one. 
I Washed my hair this morning and so far, so good. I used some Lanza detangler and my TT and there were not tangles at all.  I did not care for the smell though, I don't think  it smells like the oil.


----------



## kandake (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG, I remember when this thread was first posted.  I ran out on my lunch break to get some.  

I thought it was an ok product.  I didn't end up repurchasing.  But, I know a lot of people love it.

Hmmm... I may consider trying it again since I'm natural now.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 4, 2011)

I used it for the first time this past week...I got the one for dry hair.  I think it worked ok; my hair turned out super soft but I don't know if it was the Hair One or the DC..Overall I liked it enough to make it a regular part of my stash...I really hate that "stripped" feeling I get from regular shampoos....oh and it really did smell good.


----------



## e$h (Mar 1, 2011)

Used Hair One Jojoba last night.  Co-washed while in the shower.  Followed the directions but didn't need to pump as much.  Pinned my hair up and let it sit while I washed up.  Combed while rinsing it out and my hair felt soooooo lush and silky.  I decided to do a wet bun since it was late so I added a little bit more condish to my entire head, added my rice bran, hemp and coconut oil concoction and threw my scarf on.  Hair was damp this morning but it was very moisturized and smelled yummy.  
Love this product!!!!! Will keep in my rotation.


----------



## kibbles318 (Mar 1, 2011)

I love it. I don't follow the directions though. I apply it to dry hair, not wet hair like the directions says. 

I use the argan oil one and the jojoba oil one. I love both!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 12, 2011)

Wen user here and I ran out. I've been using Joico's kpak poo and I just didn't like the way my hair felt. I wanted my trusty WEN back, but didn't feel like waiting for it in the mail. So I decided to try the Hair One Olive Oil. VERDICT: I hate to say it, I really do, but my hair was so soft and shiny after using....my hair responded to Hair One better than WEN! I'm sitting here shocked!! Tomorrow, I'm going back to Sally's to get two more bottles. I still have to try the WEN pomegranite--but no shipping, cheaper, AND more moisturizing for my hair than WEN...Hair One is a keeper.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay I used the Wen and the Hair One Olive Oil, Tea Tree, Jojoba and Argan version. 

You all know I heart Hair One Olive Oil. I now have an equal Heart Wen Sweet Almond. I love it. It softens my hair unbelievably but I love it so much. I am going to use both of them. I have continued my membership every 6 months with a 3 month shipment which will most likely last me all year. LOL
I will purchase 4 Hair Ones and that definitely will pull me through. 

I have no bad quams with either.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I've almost used up a full bottle of Hair One and think it is okay but I'm not in love just yet. I purchased WEN on a promotion deal and have yet to use it. My beef with Hair One is that is contains -cones and I felt that it worked great on my hair the first few times but then it didn't do great that point forward. Also, I found the creamy conditioner hard to rinse from my hair. My hair does so-so with -cones.


----------



## asakeba (Mar 13, 2011)

This did nothing for my hair. I bought the tee tree version and it stinks. I think I'll try it on dry hair and see how that works. Thanks for the tip Kibbles


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two bottles just sitting in the cabinet. I like how it made my hair feel (the jojoba and the olive oil) but the cones aren't gonna happen I personally get better results from Vo5 or GTTT conditioners anyway and much more affordable.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Mar 14, 2011)

*CherryCherryBoomBoom* (or *anyone in the UK*), How much did it cost?
For any info provided, TIA.


----------



## toinette (Mar 18, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> I have two bottles just sitting in the cabinet. I like how it made my hair feel (the jojoba and the olive oil) but the cones aren't gonna happen I personally get better results from Vo5 or GTTT conditioners anyway and much more affordable.



you might want to use it. I hadnt used mine for about three months (only bought it in July) and went to use tonight to find that it had gone bad. i barely ever used the bottle too


----------



## e$h (Mar 27, 2011)

I must say, I deep conditioned overnight with this stuff in my hair (jojoba one) and OMG my hair felt like butter while rinsing it out...even afterwards.  I'm sooooo in love!!! Whoever recommended this stuff, I thank you!!!!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 28, 2011)

Question are you supposed to use this everyday or could you? I asked a lady that worked at sallys but she seemed clueless and said it's safe to use everyday. I don't wanna take her advice and end up bald.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought the Argan Oil one this weekend.  Its pretty good .  My hair has never been as soft as it is right now, but I don’t know whether to give it to this product or the Ceremides Ive been using .

Nonetheless, it was worth the $10.50


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been using the Hair One olive oil for a while and I really love it!  It smells good, really cleanses and don't leave my hair stripped like shampoo.


----------



## leiah (Mar 28, 2011)

Just used a sample pack of the argan oil.  Did nothing to detangle my hair and I had to use a rinse out conditioner after.  Not a fan


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 14, 2011)

Great info, I'll be trying my trial pack tonight!    I want "soft" locs


----------



## lesedi (Oct 31, 2011)

I just bought this today.....is anyone still using this?


----------



## kibbles318 (Oct 31, 2011)

lesedi said:


> I just bought this today.....is anyone still using this?



I use the Argan and Jojoba versions.... Love it they're keepers.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 31, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> I use the Argan and Jojoba versions.... Love it they're keepers.



kibbles318
Thanks for the reply 
Did you try the olive oil one?


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2011)

I have used the Argan Oil, Olive Oil (my favorite of hair one) and the Jojoba Oil version of Hair one.

I love the Argan oil smell the best
Argan mixed with the Olive oil hair one is nice nice nice
Jojoba was good but it left my hair with film  but it felt real good LOL
OLIVE oil wins hands down for me!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the Argon and tried it.    My locks turned out OK.   

I decided that I would clarify before trying it again; however, my hair has been so dry lately that I've resorted to clarifying and doing hot oil treatments instead for experiementing more.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 1, 2012)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> *CherryCherryBoomBoom* (or *anyone in the UK*), How much did it cost?
> For any info provided, TIA.



Hi, sorry for the late reply. I'd been unsubscribed for ages, and I've only just come back and seen your post. I'll answer anyway just in case it's still helpful to you or anyone else. I honestly can't really remember the exact price I bought my Hair One for, but I'm sure it can't have been more than £5. Have you had a look at any places that might sell them?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 11, 2012)

they have big bottles of this now.  i have the jojoba one and the argan one.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 11, 2012)

did anyone have issues with the amodimethicone?


----------



## freckledface (Nov 11, 2012)

Bought this a while back and now I'm a lil confused is this like a shampoo or a real conditioner or a cowash or what? I was gonna use it in place of shampoo plz explain your wash day when using this if you dont mind. Thanks in advance. I haven't tried it yet but was gonna use it today.


----------



## 30something (Nov 11, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> did anyone have issues with the amodimethicone?



Not so far, I been using hair one since April.
I have to clarify every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

[USER=352641 said:
			
		

> freckledface[/USER];17249345]Bought this a while back and now I'm a lil confused is this like a shampoo or a real conditioner or a cowash or what? I was gonna use it in place of shampoo plz explain your wash day when using this if you dont mind. Thanks in advance. I haven't tried it yet but was gonna use it today.


 
I use it as a shampoo or a cowash. I still condition or DC after it. But my hair tends to stay dry, so I need the extra conditioning.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

After I finishing wasting time watching tv, going to wash with the Hair One Argan Oil. I did like the olive oil but want to see how the argan oil does.


----------



## 30something (Nov 11, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Bought this a while back and now I'm a lil confused is this like a shampoo or a real conditioner or a cowash or what? I was gonna use it in place of shampoo plz explain your wash day when using this if you dont mind. Thanks in advance. I haven't tried it yet but was gonna use it today.



On the back of the bottle they give good directions. You might have to peel away the top paper to see the directions. Do don't use it like shampoo or regular conditioner. You pretty much use it like WEN.
Here a little video on what I'm talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxgZ-mwH9ZY

It took me awhile to understand how to use it, its important to wet the hair a little more after applying the product that helps activate (for the lack of a better word) the product


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

I have to agree with JJamiah. I used the Hair One Argan Oil tonight. I like the Hair One Olive Oil better. I easily detangled my hair with the Olive Oil. I didn't even try it with the Argan Oil. 

I am going to buy another sample of the Olive Oil to make sure, before I buy a bottle.


----------

